# Lowestoft Fishing Vessels



## Clem

Hi everyone, I've started this thread to discuss Lowestoft fishing vessels. I'm in the process of compiling a database (529 vessels and counting) of the above and, would welcome any contributions on this theme. ie. photo's, stories of life on board, histories of the vessels etc.

Hopefully as this thread develops, it can become a reference point for people with similar interests.

Regards

Clem


----------



## treeve

*Lowestoft vessels*

Hi Clem.
I have some pages on WH Podd ( Lowestoft ) vessels at
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/whp.htm
and photographs of Lowestoft vessels at
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/yorkies.htm
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Clem

Great Sites Raymond. 

I finally traced a picture of LT245 J.A.P. (Jane Ann Podd). I don't have permission to post, so it will have to stay with me for the time being.

Regards

Clem


----------



## treeve

*Pictures*

Hi Clem,
Glad you like what you see ....
I have a number of other pictures of Lowestoft boats,
which I will place online soon.
Glad you have found the J.A.P. 
David Podd was delighted with
all of my research on his grandfather's company and boats,
told me that virtually all of it was unknown to him before!!
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Lowestoft trawlers*

Hi guys, only one LT now operating out of Brixham, the Korenbloem LT535. Mareverma LT526 is still here, but now decommissioned, and being converted to a diving vessel for operating in the Canary Islands. The old Senex Fidelis (LT266) is a hulk lying in the outer harbour as a storage hulk. Hope that helps you, regards, Trev


----------



## Clem

Hi Raymond, I'll get round to sending you a copy of LT245, if you want. I would really like some copies of the vessels, you've posted on your internet sites, if that's possible.

Cheers

Clem


----------



## Clem

Hi Trev, I've found out that both LT535 Korenbloem and LT526 Mareverma went to Brixham in 1984, were they both sidewinders?

LT266 Senex Fidelis, ex. VD54 Nellie; ex. LT266 Semper Crescendo, I understand she was a beam trawler.

Do you have any pics you could post or perhaps email me?

[email protected]

Regards

Clem


----------



## nigelcollett

Hi Clem

As Raymond (Treeve) knows I have an oil painting of a Lowestoft trawler dated 1904 with the name Kestrel and designation LT442. I have taken photos of the picture and have them on disk. Should you be interested in a copy you will need to let me have your email address, via the personal mail, as the size is to big to post on SN

Good luck with your quest.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Lowestoft trawler pics.*

Clem, Senex, Mareverma, and Korenbloem are all beamers. I am sure I have loaded photos of the Korenbloem at least on the site, but I will put a couple more on later today hopefully, regards, Trev


----------



## treeve

*Kestrel*

Hello Clem and Nigel,
It's a fine picture ... I would be very interested to know the
reason for the painting being done ... seems to be more than
"just" a painting.

Of course, I will send anyone the original scans of the pictures
on my website. Just give me a little time ....

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Mareverma and Korenbloem*

Photo of Korenbloem on page 106 (approx) of the fishing vessel bit. Just submitted a photo of Mareverma, it is head on, I'll try and get a better shot. Trev


----------



## Clem

brixhamrfc said:


> Photo of Korenbloem on page 106 (approx) of the fishing vessel bit. Just submitted a photo of Mareverma, it is head on, I'll try and get a better shot. Trev


Thanks Trev, I've just looked her up.

Clem


----------



## nigelcollett

*Kestrel*

Hi Raymond

I'm not sure about the reason for the painting, It was my late uncles barn for many years and he let us have in about 1973 in a dreadful state. We had it cleaned up and reframed, the original had crumbled with woodworm. According to my late mother our family had some connection with her but I haven't been able to track down any more info.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Pat McCardle

nigelcollett said:


> Hi Clem
> 
> As Raymond (Treeve) knows I have an oil painting of a Lowestoft trawler dated 1904 with the name Kestrel and designation LT442. I have taken photos of the picture and have them on disk. Should you be interested in a copy you will need to let me have your email address, via the personal mail, as the size is to big to post on SN
> 
> Good luck with your quest.
> 
> Regards
> 
> NigelC


Hi! Nigel. You should be able to resize your photo's if you save the originals to the computer & then use Arcsoft. Thats if you have a digital camera? This software should come with it as it did with the camera's I have. 
ATB. Pat


----------



## nigelcollett

Hi Pat

I'll give it a try (as soon as I find the disk- this sun is the bane of my life - she who must be obeyed has come up with numerous outside jobs)

NigelC


----------



## nigelcollett

Hi Clem / Pat

Have managed to condense pictures of Kestrel and have posted them in the Gallery. Should you like copies of the original (larger) then let me know and I will email to you

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Clem

Hi everyone, here is a list of vessels I'm currently researching. So if anyone reading this has any information of any kind relating to these vessels (including pics), please let me know by posting here or by PM.

Regards

Clem

LT140	Moreleigh
LT188	Tritonia
LT203	Annrobin
LT245	J.A.P.
LT246	Fellowship
LT298	Barton Queen
LT326	Yellowtail
LT335	Loch Lorgan
LT434	Jacklyn


----------



## Clem

Hi everyone I've got LT140 Moreleigh, ex. BM20 Iago. I'm looking for anything on her when she was a Brixham vessel. If anyone can help, I'd be grateful.

Regards

Clem


----------



## Gavin Gait

Clem said:


> Hi everyone, I've started this thread to discuss Lowestoft fishing vessels. I'm in the process of compiling a database (529 vessels and counting) of the above and, would welcome any contributions on this theme. ie. photo's, stories of life on board, histories of the vessels etc.
> 
> Hopefully as this thread develops, it can become a reference point for people with similar interests.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Clem


Hi Clem,
Did you know that my families old sidetrawler , David John A169 , was owned by a Lowestoft and fishout out of there in 1989-1990 before going on a long term hire to Milford Haven.She can back to Lowestoft in 1996 to be scrapped at the Richards Ironworks yard. There's a photo of her in my gallery and if you want the details of her just say.

Davie Tait


----------



## Clem

Davie Tait said:


> Hi Clem,
> Did you know that my families old sidetrawler , David John A169 , was owned by a Lowestoft and fishout out of there in 1989-1990 before going on a long term hire to Milford Haven.She can back to Lowestoft in 1996 to be scrapped at the Richards Ironworks yard. There's a photo of her in my gallery and if you want the details of her just say.
> 
> Davie Tait


Hi Davie, I certainly would like to see her details, although she's not strictly a LT vessel her connection to Lowestoft is still of interest, can you post here for others to see as well?

I see her Lowestoft owners were M & S Developments but, I have her scrapped at LT during Dec. 95.

Thanks

Clem


----------



## Gavin Gait

Thats correct it was M&S Developments that owned her but she wasn't scrapped till 1996 , she was laid up in the dock from october '95 till about april '96. I'm just about to go out for the night so i'll put up all her details in here on Saturday night along with some more photos.

David John laid up in Fleetwood 1996 

Davie


----------



## Clem

*A169 David John*

Thanks for confirming the date of her scrapping Davie, have a good evening and, I look forward to your post.

Regards

Clem


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Lowestoft Fishing vessels*

Another one that fished out of Brixham for a while....Dawn Gleaner LT 277. I'll try and find a photo of her, Trev


----------



## martin johns

Hi Clem,
Do you need any info on Lowestoft boats that operated from Devon or Cornwall in the last thirty odd years? I'm not too good on the oldies i'm afraid.
Regards, Martin.


----------



## Clem

martin johns said:


> Hi Clem,
> Do you need any info on Lowestoft boats that operated from Devon or Cornwall in the last thirty odd years? I'm not too good on the oldies i'm afraid.
> Regards, Martin.


Re: Grimsby Fishing Vessels thread, ditto here too Martin. 

Cheers

Clem


----------



## treeve

*LT122 Feasible*

Hi Clem, 
I have just been down to Penzance harbour, now the 
Holman's conversion job has been put into their
own dry dock; I can see the Feasible clearly.
Just taken a few photos ....
Do you happen to know who owned her in Lowestoft?
She looks so alike to the Eager ...
Most details are on
http://www.nhsc.org.uk/index.cfm/event/getVessel/vref/711
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Clem

*LT122 Feasible*

Hi Raymond, I have very little of the Feasible, thanks for making me aware of her. I don't know if she was in Lowestoft ownership in 1937 but, at that time I have her as being owned by J.V. Breach. The website has her grossing 150 tons, must be a typo' as Lloyds has her at 105 tons gross (seems right). Can you let me know where you got her port reg. no. from?

Any chance of seeing her pics?  

Regards

Clem

*LT122 Feasible*

Official Number: 132963 
Port of Registry: Lowestoft 
Number:LT122
Name: Feasible
Callsign: GYPQ 
Type: Steam Drifter	
Built: 1912 
By: J. Duthie; Torry S.B. Co. Aberdeen 
Gross Tonnage: 105 
Net Tonnage: 46
Length: 86 ft.
Beam: 18 ft. 6 in. 
Draught: 9 ft. 1 in.
Engines: Triple Expansion; 3 Cylinder; 25RHP 
By: Elliott & Garood Ltd. Lowestoft 
Owner: J.V. Breach (1937) 
Comments: First registered as LT1191; she was sold in 1919 and became R157; returned to Lowestoft in 1930 and became LT122; Admiralty Service; 1-6pdr. Hired as A/P Dr 1914-19; M/S 11/39-11/45; sold to Norway in 1946 and converted to a motor coaster as she is seen today. 
Fate: Undergoing preservation at Penzance.

Links: http://www.nhsc.org.uk/index.cfm/event/getVessel/vref/711


----------



## treeve

*LT122 Feasible*

Hi Clem, I'll be placing photos online before too long, 
and when I do, you can have a set, via email.
First I have to finish the film off, though ....
Besides, it is my intention to have a word 
with the preservation team ( who are living
on her ) ... Her Number is painted on her prow.
Name and Port on her stern.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Clem

Cheers Raymond, that'll do for me.


----------



## treeve

*LT122 Feasible*

Hi Clem,
Just been down to the harbour again for a closer look at her.
I see an old lifebouy has the name FEASABLE on it. I am hoping
to get a phone call soon, so I will have an interview with the
team to fill in some more detail, hopefully.
I have just realised that I have a photograph, c 1930 of her
at sea. I will set up a page tonight and upload.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve

*LT122 Feasible*

Page now set up at
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/ypc.htm

More to follow, more pages to be added to the Lowestoft
pictures.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Clem

Well done Raymond.


----------



## Gavin Gait

Hi Clem thats me home from the hospital so here's the information about the David John A169

_Built in 1969 to a heavily modified Spinningdale design ( 18" more beam , beam carried a lot further forrard and aft giving a far fuller bow which made her a very stable and surprisingly dry ship compared to the other 20 in the class ). Built for my Grandfather , Davie Jack , my uncle ,George Jack , my Father William Tait and John Johnstone ( of P & J Johnstone's keeping the partnership between John and my grandfather that went back to 1945 ) at the John Lewis yard at Torry in Aberdeen. Yard number 358 L.O.A 86ft , Beam 21'6" draft 11ft , 500hp ( de-rated 575 ) Mirrlees Blackstone airstart main engine , 127hp Gardener Auxiliary generator / main winch hydraulic pump unit , 27hp Gardener 2cyc main electrical gen set. Fished from Aberdeen under Davie Jack then George Jack from 1969 till 1988 when we sold her to Lowestoft. She fished from Lowestoft then Milford Haven until 1996 when she was scrapped at the Richards Ironworks in Lowestoft._

Davie Tait


----------



## Clem

Thanks for that great info David. I wish it was as easy as that all the time!

Hope your op. went well, wasn't too serious, and you get over it quickly.

All the best

Clem


----------



## Gavin Gait

My operation was just to have a chunk of broken bone removed from my ankle , only in hospital for 29 hours !!!.

Hope the info is of use for your Lowestoft trawler list Clem.

Davie Tait


----------



## Clem

Hi Raymond.

Re: post 27. I've uploaded a pic. of Feasible plus an update to the information. 

The following was passed on to me.

"LT122 Feasible, to add to your information was first registered as LT1191 she was sold in 1919 and became R157, she returned to Lowestoft in 1930 and became LT122, she was then sold to Norway in 1946 and converted to a motor coaster as she is seen today."

Cheers

Clem


----------



## Clem

*LT282 Yellowfin*

Hi folks, here's some information on LT282 Yellowfin. I was sent some pictures, possibly, of her hulk on the river Medina at Cowes, Isle of Wight.

Does anyone know any history of this vessel?

Official Number: 182019 
Port of Registry: Lowestoft 
Number: LT282
Name: Yellowfin
Callsign: n/k
Type: Wood M Fishing	
Built: 1945 
By: F. Curtiss Ltd. (Looe) 
Gross Tonnage: 115 
Net Tonnage: 42
Length: 92 ft. 4 in.
Beam: 22 ft. 1 in.
Draught: n/k
Engines: Oil Engine 6cylinder
By: Ruston & Hornsby (Lincoln) 
Owner (1959): Clan Steam Fishing Co. (Grimsby) Ltd. 
Manager: Colne Fishing Co. Ltd.
Comments: Ex. MFV1530; Ex. LT282 Alorburn till 1958; 1970 to R. A. Rainham; Sister ship to LT326 Yellowtail
Fate: Unconfirmed hulk on the river Medina, Cowes, Isle of Wight; propeller is by the quayside at Newport, Isle of Wight along with an information plaque

Photos courtesy of Peter Bruce


----------



## treeve

Thanks for the update on Feasible, Clem.

I take it you have seen the page ...
http://www.solen****ers.co.uk/Medina Ships/Barges and Hulks/page4.html
I hope its ok to paste this in for you ....
"11/07/03 Fishing boat Yellowfin rotting away on the west bank of the river opposite Island Harbour. She was an Admiralty 95ft class MFV 1530 built by Frank Curtis at Par, Cornwall, completed 11/45. Sold out 3/48 she became Alorburn (AG 14). Later in 1952 Alorburn (LT 382) and in 1958 Yellowfin (LT 382). 116grt, 200disp tons, 97.25oa x 22.25beam. 1 x 240hp Crossley, 9.25 knots. 70 tons cargo capacity." Pictures of her rotting away.

I now have more of an interest in her, myself, being that she
was built at Par.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Bob S

A couple of shots of Lowestoft trawlers from thye 1960's.

*LT466 OCEAN DAWN * approaching Lowestoft on the 17/07/69 & *LT464 OCEAN SUNLIGHT* moored in Lowestoft Dock during 1967.
Both operated by J Muir (?)


----------



## treeve

*LT122 Feasible*

Pictures of LT122 Feasible in Penzance
now added to my Gallery.


----------



## Clem

Cheers Raymond, for uploading those photos. Is the Feasible being renovated, or restored to her original condition?

Clem


----------



## Clem

Bob S said:


> A couple of shots of Lowestoft trawlers from thye 1960's.
> 
> *LT466 OCEAN DAWN * approaching Lowestoft on the 17/07/69 & *LT464 OCEAN SUNLIGHT* moored in Lowestoft Dock during 1967.
> Both operated by J Muir (?)


Hi Robert, nice colour images you put up here. Do you have any connection with these boats? After a quick scan through some books, they were built for Bloomfields (Yarmouth), eventually being sold on to Smalls at Lowestoft. That's all I have for have now.

Regards

Clem


----------



## treeve

*Feasible*



Clem said:


> Cheers Raymond, for uploading those photos. Is the Feasible being renovated, or restored to her original condition?Clem


Well, the story is that the intention is to restore her, but money is very short, no funding available from the usual cultural / European or Lottery sources; so all is on hold. No one has been on board, that I have seen.
Whether or not she is to be turned back to a steamer is doubtful; I heard someone say she is the oldest steam trawler still afloat and capable of work;
but, she is a motor vessel; and I am not so sure the oldest, anyway?
She certainly has beautiful lines, I have reservations about the extensions
formed ( and the garden seat!! ). It is a crying shame that the Maritime
Museum has no interest in her, or so I have been told.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Bob S

Clem said:


> Hi Robert, nice colour images you put up here. Do you have any connection with these boats? After a quick scan through some books, they were built for Bloomfields (Yarmouth), eventually being sold on to Smalls at Lowestoft. That's all I have for have now.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Clem


Hi Clem,

No, I have no connection with them. I went to Lowestoft to get some photos of the OCEAN SUNLIGHT for a model I was building at the time, I think it's still in the loft so I might get it out and dust it off and post a photo of her here.

Bob


----------



## Clem

Hi Bob, It'd be great to see. Sad to say the subject of your model, Ocean Sunlight LT464, was lost with all hands off Texel on 28th October 1967. By then she had been sold and renamed KW37 Orion.

Regards

Clem


----------



## trawlercook

hi clem
there is a book called(down the harbour 1955-1995)its by malcolm white it is on sale from the east suffolk maratime society they are based at sparrows nest museum lowestoft price is£19-95 it has all the trawlers and pictures of all the boats from lowestoft all you need is that book it tells you every thing you need.hope this helps


----------



## Clem

Hi Colin, how goes it in Hull with those great model ships?

Thanks for bringing that to light. I'm glad to say, I've already got the book. It's a mine of information, an absolute 'must have' if you're into the Lowestoft scene. Malcolm White also published 'A Century of Fishing.' I've been trying to get my hands on that one for awhile now.

Thanks for starting this thread off again Colin, it's been a little neglected just lately.

How about you tell us all some yarns of your time in LT? That'll get things going, hopefully.

All the best

Clem


----------



## treeve

Hello, I am looking for three Belgian built PZ reg fishing vessels,
I have trawled through the MAFF/DEFRA lists 1996-2006 and come
up with 14 Belgian built vessels; one of them became an LT Reg.
Any chance the LT197 Cleopatra B14018 [1996] Built 1986
was one of the following, please?
PZ169 Carlisa, PZ303 Barenne II or PZ388 Semper Paratus.


----------



## Clem

*LT197 Cleopatra*

Hi Raymond, I looked up LT197 and she was ex. Z97 Jakoba. A beam trawler built in 1986, Gross 273, Net 114. Went to Lowestoft 17/01/94. Owner Jakoba B.V.B.A.

Thats all I have.

Best wishes

Clem


----------



## treeve

Thanks very much Clem, that is a real help.

Martin Johns has just kindly told me that
PZ388 Semper Paratus was LT 575 prior to being PZ 388, 
she was based in Falmouth as LT 575.


----------



## treeve

One I forgot from the list of belgian built was
LT531 Pinto A19041 1954 [1996] Wooden
Any details, please?


----------



## Clem

Sorry Raymond, I have nothing on this vessel.

Clem


----------



## Kerbtrawler

There was a Pinto built 1928 
official number 149659

But thats all I have


----------



## trawlercook

HI CLEM 
whilst i was fishing out of lowestoft there was a long shore boat called pinto she was a small around 80ft dutch beamer converted to tow a trawl astern.all i know is she was decomishoned early90,s and bought for conversion to a private buyer to live aboard and she dissapeard down south.
in the case of the david john the owner who bought her for fishing was neville scupham a friend of mine,he owned a companywhat did work offshore on the rigs he his a gas fitter so it must have been work along those lines.the boat was scrapped when he and his wife split up the boat was supposed to be hers and niether of them would spend money on it and it failed its D.T.I. a writ was put on it and it ended up being scrapped.sorry i have not been back to you,but ive been ill and then i had a couple of models i had to build which ive now done so i have a bit more time.
hope this helps with your quest
best regards colin


----------



## treeve

Thanks very much for your help, re Pinto. That ties up that little lady.


----------



## treeve

*LT646 Dove*

Someone has written to me about her great grandfather George William Levell - he died in the Great Storm of 1877, apparently. He was on LT646 DOVE. Please can anyone help with info on the DOVE and the Great Storm; if any other vessels were lost in that storm?
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## brixhamrfc

A snippet that may help Lowestoft research....LT 393 ALA became BM 137 WILLIAM ALLEN.........Trev


----------



## hulltrawler

*storm of 1877*

Hi Treeve 
the great storm of 1877 was on the third of march 

there where 36 smacks lost all told from various ports 
215 men and boys lost their lives leaving 88 widows and 164 orphans 
( ref Sailing Trawlers by Edgar G march )

I am afraid my knowledge on lowestoft vessels is limited and I cannot shed any light on the dove Lt646.


----------



## treeve

Thanks for that ... quite a storm, then. Another terrible tragedy.
That would have broken a lot of communities. Shattered lives.


----------



## hulltrawler

There was a further storm 3 years later in 1880 when the smacks where caught in a force 11 gale and snow squalls resulting in many lives lost again, In 50ft vessels with a man on deck lashed to the tiller, the saying boats of wood and men of steel rings true.

Again there was another gale in march 1883 with a far greater number of vessels and men lost - 26 smacks from Hull alone and similar numbers for other ports.
At these times many vessels where crewed by entire families and in one case a father , his two sons and their two cousins where lost on the same vessel leaving the widows and children peniless and destitute.


----------



## treeve

Mind numbing. Where can I read more on these? 
Would this all be in Sailing Trawlers by Edgar G March?
Are these losses listed anywhere? Men, families and smacks?
Rather shoots the idea of "once in 200 year" storms in the foot.


----------



## hulltrawler

There are a number of references to some of the storms in sailing trawlers / 

for the 1883 storm there where government backed enquiries and reports published by each port I have the original 1883 report for Hull / Grimsby.
my main research on hull vessels is from local newspaper archives.

sailing trawlers E G March - Oct 1880 Storm
a nor`easter which measured wind force 11 and 70mph winds was recorded 

Yarmouth Losses 
/ smack - Ariel abandoned 2 crew lost later picked up and towed to Gy / Smack Defiance Skipper W Childs foundered with all hands / Smack Dido foundered loss of 1 life / Smack Expert missing all hands / Smack Foam dismasted lost half her crew / Smack Gleaner Lost with all hands / Smack Harbinger lost mizzen mast and boat 1 life lost / Smack Luna lost with all hands / Smack Mystery Lost with all hands / Smack Regalia lost all sail and half her crew / Smack Saucy Maid Collided with Smack Mary Ann Matilda and sank with the loss of 3 lives / Smack Yarborough missing with all hands/ 

Lowestoft Vessels.
Smack Albert & Alice lost with all hands / Smack Alfred & Jane Lost all sail and one life / Smack Dowager Countess lost with all hands / Smack Ocean Queen stranded total loss ( Lifes ? ) / Smack Harry of London missing with all hands / Smack Minx lost mizzen mast , boat and 1 life / 

Hull Vessels 
Smack Laurel / Smack Sarah / Smack Eliza all missing with all hands / Smack Lurline caught fire / Smack New Catherine Stranded / Smack Alderman Ferries went ashore / Smack Spray ran ashore / lives lost ? 

The Yarmouth Smack Willie lost mast gear and 3 men she was skippered by John Mann who after 40 years at sea said he had never seen a worse time or snarlier sea. 
His smack was laying-to under close reefed canvas whent he fleet jibed round on the other tack just before midnight. Two lads where on lookout when a heavy sea came aboard poured along the deck and down below. The vessel rolled over on her beam ends and masts went by the board, but the boys where unhurt. Everything on deck was swept away, the fishing gear went overboard on the weather side and the warp ran out. The skippers son and 2 men where missing probably washed away when the bulwarks went. The rest of the crew baled all night and at dawn John Mann found one of the pump boxes and tying a handspike across it succeded in pumping the smack free of water, but every scrap of food and water had been ruined. After freezing in the icy wind for hours the crew sighted a Hull smack which bore down to the rescue, threw out a boat and supplied much needed food and water and firing. Next the warp was made fast and the willie towed for 3 days and nights untill Grimsby was reached.

There where also many vessels which made port unscathed but had lost crewmen overboard, there was also much as much devastation in all other quarters of shipping including the Wells lifeboat Eliza Adams which capsized with the loss of 11 of her 13 man crew while going to the assistance of the brig Ocean Queen.


----------



## treeve

It really doesn't bear thinking about, what men and boys went through ( and still go through ) to bring food to our tables.


----------



## Kerbtrawler

*Boston Harrier Lt 76*

Good Afternoon all Lowestoft Fishing Experts

I'm Looking for details on the Boston Harrier LT 76

Any info would be welcome 

Cheers


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Trevor,
http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?searchFor=acadia+snowbird&index=99235

regards
Dodger


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Thanks for that Dodger or Rodger

Have a nice day


----------



## fishmwife

has anyone seen the pictures of the fishing vessel starlight on here or the fishing vessel sunlight


----------



## treeve

*LT371 Bryher*

Previous Information I had was ...
LT412 Mincarlo
1991 Converted back as a trawler & opened to the public.
[Owned by the Lydia Eva & Mincarlo Charitable Trust Ltd.] 
Last surviving Lowestoft built and engined side-fishing trawler.

This is no longer the case; there are now two of these vessels.

LT371 Bryher survives ....
I have been informed by the current owner that she is moored in
South Wales and being repaired. She has been there from 2005 
and is still there February 2007.
I have been given a photograph - small version here.

LT457 Rosevear was scrapped 1985

Best Wishes, Raymond

Bryher, Mincarlo and Rosevear at ...
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/vess3.htm
Pictures menu at
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/whpp.htm


----------



## gil mayes

BRYHER (LT371) has been on the mud at Northam just west of Appledore Shipbuilders shed for several years and was still there June 2007. I quote from my (SmaShipData) monthly sales, renamings list dated 8.2001.
" BRYHER (ex LT371-92), 166g 30,0m 500bhp m.vessel (former trawler-92). Acquired by Glover Marine, Bideford having been abandoned in Milford with harbour dues and other charges unpaid; part converted to liveaboard. Towed Bideford by Datchet, beached at Northam and intended to strip."
Gil.


----------



## gil mayes

Looking at the link Raymond, ROSEVEAR went back to Scupham in 1.1983, but strangely I have no record of seeing her in Lowestoft while I was working in Richards. Also EAGER (LT1166) was engined by Crabtree. From FMHT database.

EAGER (LT1166) (drifter/trawler) (1945-1947)
O.N.132962 102g 47n 88.0 x 19.1 x 9.0 feet
T.3-cyl by Crabtree & Co Ltd, Great Yarmouth
1954: Re-engined with 300bhp 3-cyl AKDdiesel by W. H. Podd Ltd, Lowestoft

7.3.1912: Launched by Cochrane & Sons Ltd, Selby (Yd.No.528) for Sidney G. Allerton, Lowestoft as Eager. 1912: Completed. Registered at Lowestoft (LT1166). 1933: Part ownership transferred to Frederick Spashett, Lowestoft. 1945: Sold to Bay Fisheries Ltd, Fleetwood (B. A. Parkes, manager) 1947: Sold to Henry B. Roberts, Lowestoft. 1951: Sold to Eager Fishing Co Ltd, Lowestoft (J. W. Burwood, manager). 1953: Sold to W. H. Podd Ltd, Lowestoft. 1953: Transferred to Diesel Trawlers Ltd, Lowestoft(Edward W. Podd, manager). 1963: Sold to Gamashie Fishing & Marketing Co, Accra, Ghana. 1972: Sunk. 
Gil.


----------



## treeve

Thank you so much Gil for the update ...
solved a lot of questions I had in my mind
but did not like to say in case I was wrong. 
I will now update my pages, thank you again.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve

Pages updated thanks, Gil ...
Please can you clarify on ROSEVEAR.
I had fairly reliable info that she was returned to an 
owner named Davey in Lowestoft in 1983. I thought.
If you have anything definite as to Milford in 1983,
I would very much appreciate it ... I have tried to make
as complete and as correct a set of pages on WH Podd
as I can ... in fact I like to think that I have achieved
that throughout the site. Best Wishes, Raymond

ps ... just to the stern of BRYHER is PZ622 - ex SILVER HARVESTER
can you help with any details of her, please, I have DEFRA info and that is all.
She left Newlyn around 2003, it seems.


----------



## gil mayes

Raymond, you have done an excellent job with W. H. Podd, I only wish that some of the other companies were researched in as much depth. ROSEVEAR, it may well be that she passed to a chap called Davey, but I have her sold to Scupham in 1.1983 with a view to 'conversion' whatever that meant; she does not appear as a British registered fishing vessel in the 1985 Olsens, ie. correct to 31 Jul 1984. I again quote from my sales list dated 5.2002. You will be aware that Norrard tried to get rid of their entire fleet in 9.1976 and set a price on BRYHER of £54k and ROSEVEAR of £38k. In that month ROSEVEAR topped the Milford monthly landings with a 227kit catch grossing £5,110. 

SILVER HARVESTER (PZ622), (ex Jan Maarten-79, Rose Marie-72), 206g 33,7m 945bhp beamer. Built Zaandam-1967. Sold by Sk. William M. Hoskins, Helston, after acceptance of vessel for decommissioning payment, to Anthony Glover, Bideford as agent for decommissioning. Being stripped and broken up at Bideford by Glover Marine using PANURGIC (102gt/1935) as a crane barge."
As we know this process did not get very far and as of june 2007 she remains on the mud at Northam.
Gil.


----------



## treeve

Thanks for your kind comments - I know that David Podd was
so taken with it all - I knew there was a connection with my
part of the world, so I determined to complete the research.
It very much depends on other people's kindness, it has to be
said, on how much can be achieved. 
Thank you too for the info on Silver Harvester.
A remarkable coincidence that two ships with different histories,
yet with a common link with Cornwall should end up as mud mates.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## tim frary

hi i once owned a 30,ft fishing boat yh47 tidemaster when i lived in wells she was sold to a man from lowestoft.do any one know what happend to her and have some photos of her ..... thank tim


----------



## LTsteamdrifter

*Dove Lt 646*

Details of DOVE LT 646

Wooden 2 masted, sailing trawler, round stern (Carvel, Built Dandy)
Owner Wm Breach snr
Blt Daniel Fuller, Lowestoft. 1873. (23rd December)
67.6 x 18.9 x 9.3ft 52.93 n.t 52.93 g.t 52.93 udk O.N.69804
Blt for Wm Breach snr (64) dated 6.1.1874 mg owner 12.11.75.

24.1.1877 Sailed from Lowestoft for the fishing grounds and was not heard of again. Believe lost in the gale of 30.1.1877. Lost with all hands.
Richard J.Finch. Master
Wm Shepherd, F.Parnell, Geo W.Levell, Howse (Boy)

I believe Wm Breach jnr was Master of her at some time during her career
1/1874 Lowestoft (New vessel)


----------



## 00_Doyle

I got this info from Mattrosa in the Grimsby Forum, but was hoping if anyone could furnish me with any other details, owners in 1930's etc.....

*******************************************
There is a Just Reward in the 1926 Olsen, but it is Lowestoft registered, so is probably not the one you are after.

Just in case, it is LT 726; ON 145775; 42 net tons; built 1919 Lowestoft, owner C. E. Beamish and others, Lowestoft.

*****************************


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
JUST REWARD O/N145775 was the EX FIRELIGHT also LT726 which was registered in Lowestoft 16/2/1920, I assume direct from the builders. I don't know who her owners were, Her name was changed 25/5/1921 to JUST REWARD and as far as I can tell she was always registered in Lowestoft and her owners were C Beamish and others from this date until her demise in 1943. So as already stated I don't think this is the vessel you are looking for.
As well as looking at sources such as Olsens and Lloyds register, I would try Scarborough Central Library they seem to hold the registers of Scarborough vessels for the last century.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectList.asp?subjectType=O&LR=1002
If you hit a blank, come back we will always try and help you further.

Roger


----------



## billblow

I've pasted this straight from my funnel marking thread to see if I get a response from East Anglian SN members
Can we try to establish these East Anglian fishing company funnel markings thay are a bit more recent. I would like...............
Bloomfields Ltd. fishing out of Gt Yarmouth
Clan S.F.Co (Grimsby) Ltd. fishing out of Lowestoft. Same as Gy marking ?
Colne F.Co Ltd. 
Putford Enterprises Ltd. 
Claridges Trawlers Ltd. 
Small & Co. (Lowestoft) Ltd. 
Drifter Trawlers Ltd. 
Dagon Fishing Co. Ltd. 
Huxley Fishing Co. 

Many thanks
Bill Blow


----------



## itfc rules

could anyone help me track down a picture of the St Patrick, she was a stern trawler and fished out of lowestoft in the 80's


----------



## itfc rules

Could anyone help me track down info and pics of the Carlisle, She fished from lowestoft in the late 70's - 80's but came into grimsby often.


----------



## hulltrawler

Hi itfc 
I have a picture of the St Patrick Lt 129 I have placed it on the link below 

http://www.kokand.karoo.net/lt129.jpg

Regards Chris.


----------



## itfc rules

Thanks, thats an excellent picture just what i was looking for, my dad was the first mate on her.


----------



## hulltrawler

No problem

link now taken off 
Regards Chris.


----------



## Richard John Burton

*Fame ON 109566-LT754/YH854/GY352*

I am seeking imfo on the above boat she was built for John Breach of
Lowestoft in 1898 with her sister ship Strive LT766 the last of 17 sailing
boats built for John Breach before he sold the entire fleet in 1900 and invested in steam. She was aquired by my Gt Grandfather William Burrell
in 1905 who converted her to steam with one of his own 8hp compound
engines probably engine No1 as up to then they had only made steam capstems. She is mentioned in David Butcher book "Drifterman" p109
and described by the cook Herbert Doy as "struggling to steam against the tide"
Any imfo especially photos as a sailin or steam boat would be most welcome
thanks in anticipation.
Richard Burton


----------



## treeve

Non narrative reply
FAME LT 754
Wooden, 2 masted, Sailing Drifter, Elliptical stern,(Carvel built, Ketch)
Built : H.Reynolds, Lowestoft. 1898.
Dimensions : 62.0 x 17.15 x 8.0ft
Tonnage : 38.79 n.t. 38.79 g.t. 38.56 udk.
O.N.109566. Became YH 854 GY
Built for John Breach (16) mg owner 13.7.98.

J.Harrington (32) dated 21.7.1898.
W.Allerton. (16)

Wm Burrell. (64) 19.8.1905. mg owner 18.8.05

Emma Bishop.(Haverford West) 1912 – 18

W.Greaves.(Lowestoft) 1918 – 19

R.C.Maynard.(Cleethorpes)

1905. Sold to Wm Burrell and re-registered YH 854. A 8 h.p (40 i.h.p.) Compound
engine was installed by the owner. Also installed was an Elliot & Garrood
boiler and a Burrell capstan. 17 n.t. as steamer.
1907. Engine removed.
1920. Reduced to a hulk.

25/1898 Lowestoft.

Registry closed 19.8.1905. Vessel transferred to Yarmouth.
Certificate delivered up and cancelled. Advice received from owner.


Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## trawlermanpete

*photos*

I am looking for photos of two trawlers that sailed from LT in the mid 70's they were the Waddington and St Croix both were owned by Colnes hope you can help

Pete


----------



## Lord Hood

Lowestoft Information

LT531 Pinto - Sold out of fishing in May 1997.

LT1166 Eager - The Spashett part ownership of this vessel is typical of Fredericks business manner. There was not much that the Spashetts/Small & Co. did not get involved in at Lowestoft. They even owned the largest fish selling company at Lowestoft and the ice company, unfortuately some owners failed to pay their dues and subsequently lost some of their assets to the Spashetts or Small & Co. due to default. 

LT412 Mincarlo - The last remaining Lowestoft built trawler with a Lowestoft manufactured engine. Her owners make this point in many of their publications and I believe this to be correct. She was not the last trawler built at Lowestoft as some sources state, there were many built after her.
However she is unique and this was one of the reasons she was sold to the Trust as Putford Merlin for £1. Today she is in the Inner Harbour at Lowestoft and is due to move to the Heritage Quay for the summer tourist season. 

LT371 Bryher - I understand she was re-engined many years ago. No longer has a Lowestoft AKD engine. 

LT457 Rosevear - 1983 Sold to T.R. & J. Davey, Lowestoft. 


Podd vessels passed to WFA in 1968 and Rosevear, Mincarlo, Bryher were sold off with other vessels of that fleet by the WFA. Serious money problems I understand !!!!! 
All three were managed by BDSF at Lowestoft.

The Brooke Marine shipyard where the three Podd trawlers were built has been sold to a developer and is to "erased". 650 properties will be built there with a 20 storey block of flats and a marina with 130 yacht moorings. This will be the fifth yacht marina in Lowestoft. Once home to the Scottish drifter fleet in the autumn herring season, Hamilton Dock is now a yacht marina and home to the Lowestoft "fleet" of around 12 inshore boats.


----------



## treeve

Thank you Lord Hood for the info on Podd vessels ..
I will fold that in on the pages
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/whp.htm
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Richard John Burton

*Fame ON 109566-LT754/YH854/GY352*



treeve said:


> Non narrative reply
> FAME LT 754
> Wooden, 2 masted, Sailing Drifter, Elliptical stern,(Carvel built, Ketch)
> Built : H.Reynolds, Lowestoft. 1898.
> Dimensions : 62.0 x 17.15 x 8.0ft
> Tonnage : 38.79 n.t. 38.79 g.t. 38.56 udk.
> O.N.109566. Became YH 854 GY
> Built for John Breach (16) mg owner 13.7.98.
> 
> J.Harrington (32) dated 21.7.1898.
> W.Allerton. (16)
> 
> Wm Burrell. (64) 19.8.1905. mg owner 18.8.05
> 
> Emma Bishop.(Haverford West) 1912 – 18
> 
> W.Greaves.(Lowestoft) 1918 – 19
> 
> R.C.Maynard.(Cleethorpes)
> 
> 1905. Sold to Wm Burrell and re-registered YH 854. A 8 h.p (40 i.h.p.) Compound
> engine was installed by the owner. Also installed was an Elliot & Garrood
> boiler and a Burrell capstan. 17 n.t. as steamer.
> 1907. Engine removed.
> 1920. Reduced to a hulk.
> 
> 25/1898 Lowestoft.
> 
> Registry closed 19.8.1905. Vessel transferred to Yarmouth.
> Certificate delivered up and cancelled. Advice received from owner.
> 
> 
> Best Wishes, Raymond


Raymond
Thanks for that. There is some good plan drawings of the Strive LT766 by Edgar March in his book "Sailing Drifters 1952" so I quess that the Fame would look identical. But finding a picture, sail or steam would be great.
Regards Richard


----------



## treeve

Hi Richard, I have not yet got that far in the writing,
I jump from one project to another to keep my sanity.
All best, Raymond
... but there ain't no sanity clause...


----------



## Roger Griffiths

*Research information*

Hello, 
Just to let you know I have given, in the form of a CD Rom, The Returns of Lowestoft Fishing Boats 1884 to 1938, to the Lowestoft Library.
These do***ents are photographic copies of the originals held at the National Archives. The returns were made to the Board of Trade and list *all *fishing vessels, not just trawlers and drifters. They are a useful research tool when used in conjunction with other sources.
Lowestoft library tell me they will be available for public use within the next few weeks.
I have attached a sample page.

Roger


----------



## treeve

What a decent chap you are, Roger! Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Lord Hood

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> Just to let you know I have given, in the form of a CD Rom, The Returns of Lowestoft Fishing Boats 1884 to 1938, to the Lowestoft Library.
> These do***ents are photographic copies of the originals held at the National Archives. The returns were made to the Board of Trade and list *all *fishing vessels, not just trawlers and drifters. They are a useful research tool when used in conjunction with other sources.
> Lowestoft library tell me they will be available for public use within the next few weeks.
> I have attached a sample page.
> 
> Roger



Hello,

This is excellent news for Lowestoft. This information will add to the already very comprehensive history and photographic archive of Lowestoft fishing vessels and owners to be found in the Record Office. If some of the landings included on the CD were made by Lowestoft owned but Yarmouth registered vessels, perhaps the Time and Tide museum at Yarmouth would like a copy. This large museum is housed in a well preserved extensive curing works and has ac***ulated a large archive relating to Yarmouth's major role in the British fishing industry. 

Kind Regards


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Lord Hood,
The records on the CD rom refer only to Lowestoft registered vessels regardless of where they landed.
Yarmouth has a seperate series of returns which I am working on at the moment, together with Milford, Brixham, Penzance and Shields.

regards
Roger


----------



## Pisces

treeve said:


> One I forgot from the list of belgian built was
> LT531 Pinto A19041 1954 [1996] Wooden
> Any details, please?


The Pinto LT531 was owned by Eric Crickmore of Lowestoft I purchased licence from him for a good friend of mine in Peterhead David John Foreman.
I don't remember who Eric sold the boat to but will ask him as he is a very good friend of mine,and he had her for many years.
It may fill in the gaps you require.
Capt Cliff.


----------



## mattarosa

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> Just to let you know I have given, in the form of a CD Rom, The Returns of Lowestoft Fishing Boats 1884 to 1938, to the Lowestoft Library.
> 
> What a brilliant thing to have done! I am sure many researchers will have cause to be grateful to you.
> 
> Kind regards
> Hilary


----------



## chrismonkhouse

Hello everybody. I am a new member, and am part of the Lydia Eva & Mincarlo Trust. We own the Lydia Eva YH89 steam drifter, built 1930, presently being restored with the help of a Heritage Lottery grant, and the Lowestoft side trawler Mincarlo LT412. I would be grateful for any information or photographs of these two ships. Lydia Eva was requisitioned by the RAF duirng the war and renamed Watchmoor in 1947, and we would particularly like pictures of her at this time.


----------



## TSJ59

Hello - I've a 1983 photo of _Lydia Eva_ in my collection. See attached thumb. PM me if you want a copy.

Cheers, Terry


----------



## treeve

chrismonkhouse said:


> Hello everybody. I am a new member, and am part of the Lydia Eva & Mincarlo Trust. We own the Lydia Eva YH89 steam drifter, built 1930, presently being restored with the help of a Heritage Lottery grant, and the Lowestoft side trawler Mincarlo LT412. I would be grateful for any information or photographs of these two ships. Lydia Eva was requisitioned by the RAF duirng the war and renamed Watchmoor in 1947, and we would particularly like pictures of her at this time.


Hello and welcome ...
You can clip anything you need from
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/vess3.htm
as you read above, I have some updates to do, as well, so check them off with what Lord Hood has offered.
some pictures at
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/whpp.htm

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## johnodawson

*Valiant star*

whilst in Milford Haven on Wednesday 9 April I came across an ex Lowestoft trawler named Monkleigh registerd in Hartlepool. She was the former LT 277 Valiant Star later to become Boston Valiant. Looked pretty derelict and had a for sale notice in the wheelhouse window. Don't know how many ex LT trawlers are still around in this country apart from Hatherleigh.
new member John Dawson born in Lowestoft 1951 and many memorys of Lowestoft harbour from the 1960s early 70s


----------



## brixhamrfc

A reply to a youtube vid I loaded, suggests that Mareverma (ex LT 526) has finally made it to Spain ! I have asked the contributor for more info, ie, where exactly is it ....


----------



## Nilocd

hello Clem.
Have just joined forum and wondered if you have any info, pics etc about the Diesel engine builders AK Diesels. I know Podds boats had a few of them installed locally.
Best wishes Colin (Nilocd)


----------



## Happy Days

Clem said:


> Hi everyone, I've started this thread to discuss Lowestoft fishing vessels. I'm in the process of compiling a database (529 vessels and counting) of the above and, would welcome any contributions on this theme. ie. photo's, stories of life on board, histories of the vessels etc.
> 
> Hopefully as this thread develops, it can become a reference point for people with similar interests.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Clem


Hi Clem, do you have LT297 Fritton on your list? I have a photo of her when my Dad was her skipper.


----------



## paulg123

*Tritonia*



Clem said:


> Hi everyone, here is a list of vessels I'm currently researching. So if anyone reading this has any information of any kind relating to these vessels (including pics), please let me know by posting here or by PM.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Clem
> 
> LT140	Moreleigh
> LT188	Tritonia
> LT203	Annrobin
> LT245	J.A.P.
> LT246	Fellowship
> LT298	Barton Queen
> LT326	Yellowtail
> LT335	Loch Lorgan
> LT434	Jacklyn


Hi Clem

I have a framed picture of the Tritonia LT188, it was owned by my Gt.Gt.Grandfather Sydney Tripp of Kessingland. He was son of William Thomas Tripp.
Any other info would be appreaciated.

regards
Paul


----------



## peppie

info wanted on beam trawler C.K.Amber LT315 owner C&L Trawlers, skipper David Schilling ( 1983) came from Holland in 1979, what happened to her?


----------



## treeve

*The Thrifty LT 152*

I have just become aware of a drifter named THE THRIFTY - LT 152; not the Official Number 149228 built in 1916 ex BALTIC/FERNANDO/LIMBURGIA. Please can anyone help with any details? Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Raymond,
Not a lot I'm afraid.
THRIFTY according to the Returns of Lowestoft Fishing Vessels she *was* O/N 149228 and entered the LT register 27/2/1930 LT152 139 grt 68 nrt.
There is a comment on her first entry ex, LIMBURGIA Dutch. I can find her from Olsens 1947 up to 1954 owned by Kittiwake ltd Lowestoft.

regards
Roger


----------



## gil mayes

Ray
Not quite sure what you want to know. Roger is correct in what he states above. She was a trawler turned over to a drifter, built 1916 by Gebrs Boot Schps "de Hoop", Leiderdorp (no Yd.No.) as Baltic later Fernande, Limburgia. Dimensions were originally 99.7 x 20.4 x 9.5 ft but in the British register she was 100.4 x 20.5 x9.8ft. She had a triple 28NHP by NV Burgerhouts M & S, Rotterdam.
Gil.


----------



## treeve

Thank you Roger and Gil ... I had my doubts it could be any other one, you have confirmed it (and added a lot of detail); We have to ask these questions when we are told something. This is the right place to ask them, All the best, Raymond


----------



## treeve

Some time ago, I have a memory of having read that Richards Ironworks/Shipbuilding of Lowestoft was founded by a gentleman name Richards who left Penzance at a young age, around 1890? Is this correct, and please can anyone assist in any details? Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## LisaC

*Richards Shipbuilders*

Hi, I have a copy of an amateur film that was made by 4 of the Richards workers in 1976 celebrating their centenary year. The film states that Sam Richards left his father's boatyard in Mounts Bay, Cornwall and sailed to Lowestoft to establish himself as a shipbuilder and started up Richards in 1876, he passed away in 1919 and the business was taken over by his three sons. In 1953 Richards bought out Harvey Wilson & Osborne (the Wilsons being my ancestors). Hope this litte bit of information is of interest.
Kind regards
Lisa
Perth, Western Australia


----------



## treeve

Welcome Lisa to SN from clear across the world, in sunny Cornwall.
Many thanks for that information, it is amazing just where my notes go,
Best Wishes and Thank you, a very grateful Raymond


----------



## BarryJ

*Missing Lowestoft owners*

Clem -

Do you (or anyone on the forum) have any info on the Lowestoft owners of any of the following vessels (with year)?

BASS ROCK LT646 (1919)
BURNHAVEN LT164 (c.1945)
CHANTICLEER LT286 (1901)
EAGLE LT975 (1903)
ESLEA LT46 (1908) 
GLOSS LT568 (1919)
HYACINTH LT997 (1903)
INVERCAIRN LT110 (c.1938-45)
JACKEVE LT116 (c.1938?)
LAURUS LT46 ? (1929)
LOYAL STAR LT111 (1913)
NELLIE LT?? ON108431 b.1898. (1901)
PARAMOUNT LT1116 (1911)
PURSUIT LT207 (1901)

All of them sailed out of Milford at some point, and are recorded on my website, but I had some trouble (as you can see) in tracing their Lowestoft owners, and some of their Lowestoft PRNs may be incorrect, apart from the one that's missing.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

BarryJ


----------



## Gavin Gait

Just found out that the ex-Colne stern trawler St Philip LT144 has been burned out by an onboard fire in Leith docks ( she had been an oil rig standby vessel and was named Viking Vulcan ) I think on the 15th or 16th of June.

St Philip LT144
Year of construction : 1976
Place of Construction : Great Yarmouth
Registered Length(m) : 37.19
Gross Tonnage : 248.96
Net Tonnage : 74.18
Engine Power(kw) : 1105.5

There are a few photos on another site ( shipspotting ) if you search for them , they make pretty sad viewing though


----------



## brixhamrfc

Noted, if I find a decent photo of Iago, I'll upload it. I would like to find a photo of the wreck of her on the Tigers Tail at Fleetwood.


----------



## gil mayes

brixamrfc. Do not understand your comment.
Gil.


----------



## Shane25

Hello all

I have just found a picture in the house i have just moved into of a Lowestoft Drifter LT184, the only information i can find is that it's called George Spashett.

So does any one have any more information on this ship please?

Thank you

Shane


----------



## Kerbtrawler

All I have is that she was built in 1950 
97 Gross Tons
Owned by Small & Co Lowestoft

cheers


----------



## treeve

George Spashett LT 184
Call Signal MKZT; ON 183971
36 grt
81 x 21 x 9 ft Steel;
diesel 1 x 4 cyl 240 hp Ruston;
1950 Richards Lowestoft \Yd Nr 401.
built for Vigilant FCL
Transferred 1960 to Kittiwake L
1965 sold Langusta TCL Capetown; 1967 ren Langusta I

PS Trev, will write next week, thanks.

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Kerbtrawler

No worries Raymond

Anyone tell me about the Trawler Museum in Lowestoft
I am planning to take my father there.

I am after directions, opening times and costs

Thanks everyone


----------



## Kerbtrawler

*Northern Reward GY 694*

Hi all 

I am after a colour photo of the Northern Reward

Can anyone Help

Cheers


----------



## treeve

Don't forget Steve's painting of Northern Gift, sister ship to Northern Reward on trawlerart.


----------



## treeve

Gratitude of Gothenburg is a training vessel, she is supposed to have been built in Porthleven, for Brixham as GRATITUDE; given as ON 117484; Chapman Great Sailing Ships of the World By Otmar Schauffelen states she was built for Brixham in 1907, yet she has a Lowestoft allocated Official Number, in sequence with the NIL DESPERANDUM LT 175 [ ON 117485 ], which was built for Breach also registered Lowestoft 1903. Unless she worked from Brixham, and was registered in Lowestoft? The 1921 FV list gives Gratitude as being built in 1903 at Porthleven, with owner Charles E Gower of Lowestoft. Please can anyone help with any details of the GRATITUDE? Best Wishes, Raymond.


----------



## gil mayes

Raymond
No expert on these drifters but I thought GRATITUDE (115015) 60grt was built in 1902 by either Sanders or Gibbs & Co, Galhampton. GRATITUDE was registered at Lowestoft 20.3.1902 (LT177). I have not traced her beyond her initial registration.
Gil.


----------



## treeve

Thanks Gil ... it looks like there is a whole field of confusion out there on Gratitude; David Asprey quotes from the Mercantile Navy list for 1921 that Gratitude was ON 117484 built 1903 Porthleven 59grt/nrt. I wonder if the first vessel ON 115015 was transferred/lost, and so was replaced? Looks like this is a case for getting a transcription from the Fishing Vessel Registers at Lowestoft. I am not at all sure where the Brixham connection comes in either.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## gil mayes

Raymond,
Found the other GRATITUDE (117484) 59grt. Registered at Lowestoft 9.9.1903 as (LT1005), however, she is a 1st class sailing trawler. She was sold 28.2.1919 but retained her Lowestoft registration and the Lowestoft registry was eventually closed 21.10.1930 "sold foreign". So as a sailing trawler she could well have been built at Porthleven or Brixham. Someone may have yard lists.
Gil.


----------



## treeve

Gil ... Thanks very much - she fits the bill exactly, brilliant, All Best, Raymond


----------



## treeve

David Asprey writes ...
ON 117484 - ketch rigged
58nrt/grt 71.0 x 19.3 x 9.3ft
built 1903 John Bowden, Porthleven (wood)

1903 William Lang, Lowestoft, smackowner
1910 Frederick Lang, Lowestoft, smackowner
1919 Charles Edwin Gower, Lowestoft, hairdresser
1925 Frank Clement Burton, Lowestoft, butcher (died 22/5/1930)
1930 Henry Prior & Rodvers Gouldby, Lowestoft, fish salesmen
1930 sold to Sweden


----------



## pitchers

*great great grandfather.*

Hello everyone.
I am actually trying to find out some information about my great great grandfather. I have been told he was the skipper of The Honey Bee a fishing boat, fishing off Lowestoft in the 1st world war, he and his crew kept guns aboard in case of attck by Germans. sure enough one night they were attacked while fishing and my G.G. Grandfather was shot and killed some crew survived. His name was Charles Pitchers, I think it was Charles as all the other grandfathers were called Charles, as is my son. I am looking for some authenticity of this story i.e was there a fishing boat called The honey Bee e.tc thankyou for reading this from the great great grand daughter.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=397695
I am sure others will give you details of QUEEN BEE.

Roger


----------



## pitchers

*Queen Bee*

Hello Roger

Thank you so much, I am amazed to get so much information so quickly
Extremely grateful

Pitchers


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello again,
QUEEN BEE was sunk on the 4/7/1916 by the German Submarine UB23 commanded by Oberleutnant zur See, Ernst Voigt. 25 miles EbN of Whitby.
If you want details of your GGG/D's ship. Try an e-mail to Lowestoft library [email protected]
and ask them for details of QUEEN BEE official number 91743. port number LT144 they may be able to help.
It appears that your GGG/D was the only casualty. I don't know how far you wish to take your inquiries but the logbooks for QUEEN BEE 1916 are located in the National archive at Kew.

Roger


----------



## RayL

Please can anyone tell me whether or not a great storm occurred on 10 May 1862 affecting the Great Yarmouth area? The eldest son of my ancestral family (which lived in Gorleston) perished at sea on that date and was buried there but I have no other details, so knowing whether a storm was taking place at that very time would be a helpful start in my research regarding him. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pitchers

*Queen Bee*

Dear Roger
Thank you once again for the information. It is amazing to go from just knowing one piece of information to the wealth of information you have so kindly provided. I am in the process of following up the leads you have given me and sharing them with my Mother as we are putting family history together. I was extremely touched by the memorial words from the link you provided and the entry from the archives on the thumb nail got the whole family gathered round the computer, it was quite a moment.
Thank you you're a star!

Best wishes
Pitchers


----------



## chormy

*LT-34 Leonard cockerall*

Hi Clem

Do you have any info on her, my Grandfather was skipper for a long while, Sam Sarbutt, I have just had a painting done of her. Last I heard she wa off to the med, but have heard no more.


----------



## Saveman

*Lowestoft Fishing Vessel LT 64*

Hi there!

Can anyone give me any information on a Lowestoft Steam drifter with the reg "LT 64"?

I know she was still underway in 1925.

Any and all info would be greatly appreciated!

cheers 

(Thumb)


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello, 
LT64 from 1/7/1913 until 8/6/1931when she was deleted from the LT register and notified as a total loss, was LOYAL FRIEND official number 135753, 85 gross registered ton's,
You will probably get more information when others read this thread. If not then Lowestoft Library [email protected] is your best bet. For a small fee they will give you all the records they have, However if you are near to Lowestoft then it may pay you to visit personaly.
Most of LOYAL FRIEND's logbooks and crew agreements are lodged with The Memorial University of Newfoudland http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=135753
The one for 1925 is in the British National Archive at Kew.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...hdnsorttype=Reference&image1.x=26&image1.y=11

Roger


----------



## Steve Farrow

Saveman,
If you go to the Gallery and type in Loyal Friend, you will find a photo I posted of her sinking alongside the North Pier at Aberdeen in 1931

Steve


----------



## Saveman

Thank you! That's been a big help.

I work for this website http://www.ambaile.org

We have a photo of Loyal Friend entering Wick harbour in 1925 (only "LT 64" is visible)....it will be going online next month. I'm trying to get as much info as possible to include with the photo on the site.

After seeing her in the photo we have, then seeing her sinking 6 years later is quite poignant.


----------



## JohnPitchers

*Lowestoft Boat & Pitchers*

I am a first-time interloper from Norfolk. A friend has a small, old, watercolour painting of a trawler or drifter with the registration LT472, signed by a Martin Shields dated, I would guess at being from the early 1900s'. I wonder if anyone can tell me anything about the history of this boat.

Looking through the threads I was surprised to find a couple from a young lady with the same, unusual, Pitchers surname as me researching Lowestoft Pitchers' fishing boats. My branch of, I assume, the same family had a drifter fleet out of Yarmouth from the late 1800s' to the start of the 1st. world war when the current fleet was recquisitioned, never to re-form. My great, great grandfather was James, a christian name which was repeated over the years.

I have traced over 80 YH rergistered Pitchers owned drifters and have a family tree going back to before the early days of the fleet. If Ms. Pitchers would care to contact me we can compare notes.


----------



## robandbarbara

Feasable - LT122 still being " attended to" at Penzance. 10.Sept. 2008.
Rob


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
LT 472 28/7/1885 until 29/12/1916 was EXCELSIOR O/N 91705

roger


----------



## garbutt

Hi im very interested in the painters of the smacks and drifters of lowestoft and great yamouth as for meny this was there main income i have 3 painting sofar in my collection LT375 golden hope painted in 1891.LT982 lord milner both smacks/sail and one water collour LT 746 margaret hide dated 1936 drifter any info on these vessels and may be help in tracking down some more painting of DRIFTERS & SMACKS. all the best nick of lowestoft.


----------



## g1noR890025

*Seven Sisters*

(Thumb) Hello Garbutt, don't know if you're from Lowestoft or surrounding area but I used to be a regular in The Dukes Head at Somerleyton. I was looking at a picture on the wall of an old fishing boat that used to sail out of Lowestoft many years before my time. An old man sitting nearby looked up at me and with a big grin said to me "thas the Seven Sisters, but as not wot we called her wen I woos onut. We called her The Bunch a C***s.
Doubt very much if it's still there today, it was about 30yrs ago (Thumb) 
Best regards. Gino


----------



## Frances1311

My GGGrandfather Arthur Mason was apprenticed to a fihing boat age 13 on 4.5.1872, bound for 8 years. Lowestoft. He was certified as skipper on 7.12.1883. 
Fishing vessels he was on were:-
Ocean Queen 1876, 1877, 1878 1879 
Emily 1886, 1887, 1888,1889,1890 Skipper 01453
Excel 1904, 1905 Skipper 1453
Maud of Scotland 1905
Samaritan 1899, 1900, 1901, 1902 1903
Mizpah 1906 and 1907

Sadly Arthur drowned 19.11.1907 when Mizpah LT607 was lost in a collision with the steam drifter Atlanta 8 miles E.N.E. of South Cross Sand Buoy. Mizpah was cut in two and crew had to jump for their lives. 9 in crew.

I would love to have information on any of these boats.

My Grandfather William Mason (Bill) was his youngest son and also went on the fishing boats. He made models of all the boats he was on and the one he gave my Mother is in the museum in Lowestoft, it's name is Boys Friend.


----------



## Dick Barton

*LT144 SS Queen Bee*

I'm trying to find out as much as I can about the Queen Bee which was sunk by a German submarine on the 4th of July. The skipper Charles Pitchers lost his life in the attack. He is my wifes Great Grandfather and we have just found his grave maintained by the War Commission in St Michaels church, Oulton.

Can anybody help with any more details.

Thanks

Dick


----------



## mrs33

Hi,ive been looking for pictures of the St Patrick that sailed from Lowestoft,and would be very grateful if you would put a link on again so that i can view it,
yours sincerely,Matt.


----------



## dickjburton

Hi Clem / all
Have you any imfo on LT168 Advisable ONo 149245 built by J.Chambers
Lowestoft 1930. Did she go to Newfoundland in the 1950s.
Regards
Dick


----------



## mickey D

Hello everyone, I am doing my family tree.And my G-G-Uncle Mr C T Day
owned Drifters & trawers from 1866 to 1918. 33 that I know of at this 
time. As this is my first time I will put the first 5 names in to see what
happens Young Linnet Lt270 1869, Charles & Sarah Lt501 1870,
John & Elizabeth Lt555 1871, Tantivy Lt597 1872
Queen Of England Lt624 1873
Does any one have any info please?


----------



## collicott

*nick*

hi clem just started to help father in law to find info on his grandad Colls Durrant . He owned fishing vessels out of Lowestoft during early 1900.He was the youngest person to skipper a ship at the time.The ships were The Boys Friend,Evening Primrose and The Girls Friend any ideas where to start would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kerbtrawler

mickey D said:


> Hello everyone, I am doing my family tree.And my G-G-Uncle Mr C T Day
> owned Drifters & trawers from 1866 to 1918. 33 that I know of at this
> time. As this is my first time I will put the first 5 names in to see what
> happens Young Linnet Lt270 1869, Charles & Sarah Lt501 1870,
> John & Elizabeth Lt555 1871, Tantivy Lt597 1872
> Queen Of England Lt624 1873
> Does any one have any info please?


Hi Mickey

I have found the Young Linnet in 1885 owned by C.T.Day
the charles & Sarah was owned by J Hall in 1885
the John & elizabeth was owned by C.T.Day 1885
the Tantivy is shown as being owned by C Day 1885
the Queen of England being owned by J Day 1885

In 1886 
Its the same owners
I then have a gap until 1899 but cannot find any of the above or any mention of a C.T. Day 
I have checked up to 1903 with the same result

I will keep checking and let you know 

Cheers


----------



## kaygeebee

*moreleigh*

laid up as derelict hulk in 1970s on tigers tail at fleetwood at the entrane to fleetwood docks, in2000 after the spanish trawlersank on tigers tail new retaining wall was built and moreleige was used as part of new wall


----------



## Philip S Robinson

Lt. Commander Sam Robinson, RNVR (1912 – 1977) [on the Lowestoft drifter “Dick Whittington LT61 in the 1940s]
During the war, my dad Sam Robinson (who was an electrical engineer from Belfast) was on minesweeping duties. His research and M. Sc. thesis in Belfast was on de-magnetisation of minesweepers (I think by electrical circuits round the ship – degaussing?). At the start of the war he was on the Dick Whittington LT61 which was a requisitioned Lowestoft fishing boat. 
I have just learnt that the Dick Whittington was an 80ft, wooden steam drifter built in 1913 and registered in Lowestoft. It had been requisitioned for service in World War 1 and then again in WW2 it was requisitioned by the Admiralty as a “De-Gaussing Vessel”. In 1945 it was returned to its owners. 
The war-time Dover Command records my dad’s name in connection with the drifter:
Degaussing Mobile Wiping Unit - drifter DICK WHITTINGTON (Ty/Electrician Lt S Robinson RNVR) at Chatham, tenders LADY ESSE (no CO listed) at Chatham, LIV (no CO listed) at Dover.

It was great to read a posting on the Lowestoft site about a local's first fishing trip out to sea on the Dick Whittington with his uncle Billy. It is a wonderful story and brings the vessel to life. Although never out on a fishing boat myself, I have some close friends in the my neighbouring fishing village of Portavogie, County Down, and through them years ago joined the Portavogie Fishermen’s Choir. (A gospel choir formed in 1951 among the fishermen. It still fund-raises for the RNLI and the Mission to Deep-Sea Fishermen). Quite often at tea and buns after a service I am asked if I am a fisherman, and have to say no. But now I am rehearsing my line: “No, but my father worked on a Lowestoft drifter!”
PS This is my first post am new to the game and had a photo with this but it wouldn't copy - any suggestions?


----------



## mikemwf

mickey D said:


> Hello everyone, I am doing my family tree.And my G-G-Uncle Mr C T Day
> owned Drifters & trawers from 1866 to 1918. 33 that I know of at this
> time. As this is my first time I will put the first 5 names in to see what
> happens Young Linnet Lt270 1869, Charles & Sarah Lt501 1870,
> John & Elizabeth Lt555 1871, Tantivy Lt597 1872
> Queen Of England Lt624 1873
> Does any one have any info please?


Hi Mickey D
I am also researching family history. My GG grandfather was master of the Charles V Sarah LT501. His name is James C Hall He was at Falmouth on board with a crew of 10 on the night of the 1881 census. Would like to share information with you.


----------



## Frances1311

collicott said:


> hi clem just started to help father in law to find info on his grandad Colls Durrant . He owned fishing vessels out of Lowestoft during early 1900.He was the youngest person to skipper a ship at the time.The ships were The Boys Friend,Evening Primrose and The Girls Friend any ideas where to start would be much appreciated.


Hello Nick, My Grandad, Bill Mason was on "Boys Friend" when he was a young man. He made a lovely model of it which he gave to my Mother, and it is on show in the museum at Lowestoft, Sparrows Nest. It is a good size in a glass case with a photo of Bill Mason.
Hope you can get to see it.
Frances.
Just found this I was given 
"Boys Friend"
1904-1917 LT398
1917-1920 GY1034 (Grimsby)
Wooden Ketch Rigged Carvel built trawler (Smack)
Official No 119376
71.7 feet long x 18.8 feet beam x 8.8 ft. draught
48.9 tons (59.29 gross)
Built 1904 by H Reynolds at Lowestoft for A.A. Hunt of Lowestoft.
Other owners 1911 A Ling Lowestoft
1917 CW Kendal of Grimsby
1917 H Parker and C Kendal of Grimsby
1919 H Parker Ltd Grimsby
21.1.06 Brought in crew of "Unexpected" abandoned on 19.1.06. "Unexpected" later picked up and taken to Ostend waterlogged.
11.11.1912 Damaged in collision with "Wellfare" BF1296 off Great Yarmouth 
28.11.1913 Badly damaged in collision with "Sars Deur" LT343 off Yarmouth. "Sars Deur" was sunk.
2.2.1914 Ashore on North Beach Lowestoft. Service of Old Beach Company gig declined, but towed off by the tug "Dispatch"
1917 Converted to Cargo vessel
11.1.1920 Lost 3 miles off North Foreland during gale.

Hope this is of interest.

Frances.


----------



## garbutt

*ship painting*

would you be interested in selling your boat painting


nigelcollett said:


> Hi Clem
> 
> As Raymond (Treeve) knows I have an oil painting of a Lowestoft trawler dated 1904 with the name Kestrel and designation LT442. I have taken photos of the picture and have them on disk. Should you be interested in a copy you will need to let me have your email address, via the personal mail, as the size is to big to post on SN
> 
> Good luck with your quest.
> 
> Regards
> 
> NigelC


----------



## garbutt

*information*

hi im looking for information on LT 207 baden powell ,LT 152 pursuit,LT 358 name unnown all loewestoft drifters around 1906-1913 any help would be fantastic.


----------



## tim frary

hi im looking for any information on a fishing boat i had she was the tidemaster yh47 i sold her in 94 or 96 to a fisherman from lowestoft,any one know were she is today..... tim


----------



## edlin1

Kerbtrawler said:


> Hi Mickey
> 
> I have found the Young Linnet in 1885 owned by C.T.Day
> the charles & Sarah was owned by J Hall in 1885
> the John & elizabeth was owned by C.T.Day 1885
> the Tantivy is shown as being owned by C Day 1885
> the Queen of England being owned by J Day 1885
> 
> In 1886
> Its the same owners
> I then have a gap until 1899 but cannot find any of the above or any mention of a C.T. Day
> I have checked up to 1903 with the same result
> 
> I will keep checking and let you know
> 
> Cheers


Hello Mickey 

My great grandfather was on The Queen of England LT 624 in 1878
The Lowestoft record office sent me a copy of the crew agreements and it shows Owners JG Day in 1872 then in 1887 CT Day
The ship was registered from 1873-1892 and was a wooden 2 masted dandy converter clench
51.2 x 15.7 x 7.2
official number 67214
29.75 tons
Built 1873 by SR Sparham of Lowestoft

Hope that helps

Mandy


----------



## suffolkboy

I read with interest Mr Robinsons post about the Dick Whittington LT61,I am wondering if anybody else has any more information or photos.I am researching this vessel as I understand my Grandfather skippered her.

Regards suffolkboy


----------



## Steve Farrow

suffolkboy said:


> I read with interest Mr Robinsons post about the Dick Whittington LT61,I am wondering if anybody else has any more information or photos.I am researching this vessel as I understand my Grandfather skippered her.
> 
> Regards suffolkboy


Can you send me a P/M with your email address and I'll email a photo of her

Regards

Steve


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor

I, my name is Clarence Vautier and I live in Newfoundland, Canada. I writtent two books and have some photos after the trawlers came to Canada. I can share them if you want, just got to find out which ones. I am now looking for a photo of the Boston Swallow built in 1949 as the LT 409, she was involved in a collision after she came to Canada. Thanks


----------



## davetodd

garbutt said:


> hi im looking for information on LT 207 baden powell ,LT 152 pursuit,LT 358 name unnown all loewestoft drifters around 1906-1913 any help would be fantastic.


Hello Garbutt,
I think you have mixed namnes and numbers here!
The BADEN POWELL appears in the 1911 Olsen's Almanac as LT152
Official Number 110822 built 1900 at Beverley.
Owner Lowestoft Steam Herring Drifter Co.Ltd. Lowestoft
The PURSUIT appears in the 1903 Olsen's Almanac as LT207
Official Number 110814 built 1901 at Lowestoft.
Owner G.Breach Lowestoft.
Have not found LT358 yet.
Regards
Dave


----------



## davetodd

One LT358 which may fit the bill is:-
Children's Hope LT358 O.N.128639 built 1909 at Lowestoft.
Owner in 1934 Olsen's Almanac is given as R.J.Tripp and O.W.Durrant Kessingland.
Regards
Dave


----------



## stevenclarke

*steve*

Hi clem, I am just letting you know of a trawler out of Lowestoft called Young Jacob. This boat was taken over by the navy during the war and then called HM Trawler Young Jacob.(Harry Tates navy) It became a mine sweeper and my dad was on it as a young 18yr old. He met my mother while fishing and visiting North Shields where she was a fish filliter on the quay just before the war. The boat was taken over in 1939 and returned to Lowestoft in Jan 1946.


----------



## kaygeebee

*James Henry Bryant*

help can anyone give me any info on my grandfather who was skipper in lowestoft /yarmouth drifters JAMES HENRY BRYANT when retired to live in felixstoe in sunderland seaplane house boat in 1960 came to live with his son in fleetwood died in1965 
k bryant


----------



## kaygeebee

can anybody give informtion about my granfather who had share in LT1166 EAGER, when he left fishing in the 50s he retired to felixstow and lived on sunderland flying boat/houseboat then came to fleetwood in60s,-DIED 1966
his name JAMES HENRY BRYANT


----------



## Malcolm Moss-Ward

*MFV MONTSERRAT (Skipper George Harper)*

Hello,
I've only just joined the site and still trying to work out how to use it. I have a photo of my late uncle George Harper''s trawler the Montserrat leaving Lowestoft for the fishing grounds that I will upload as soon as I can work out how to do it. Malcolm


----------



## madbob

Has anyone any info/photo on the Drifter "Lizzie West" think was LT495 ? Wooden hull,coal burner. Was boy onboard summer 59 for a while ex Shields prior to deep sea.


----------



## Steve Farrow

Madbob,

If you send me an email to [email protected] I will forward a superb photo of her. Copyright is unknown so I am unable to post it on this site.

Regards

Steve


----------



## george jackson

stevenclarke said:


> Hi clem, I am just letting you know of a trawler out of Lowestoft called Young Jacob. This boat was taken over by the navy during the war and then called HM Trawler Young Jacob.(Harry Tates navy) It became a mine sweeper and my dad was on it as a young 18yr old. He met my mother while fishing and visiting North Shields where she was a fish filliter on the quay just before the war. The boat was taken over in 1939 and returned to Lowestoft in Jan 1946.


Steve, Skipper of the Young Jacob during the war was William C Boyle who was awarded the DSC for an action in the North Sea. I am from North Shields and was at school with his daughter. Regards george Jackson


----------



## freelance

*Lowestoft Boats / Newfoundland.*

I am interested in finding out anything about the Lowestoft boats that went to Newfoundland, I believe it was in the fifties. Some returned. I actually went herring drifting on one of those that came back.
Never found anyone yet that went or returned.
Any info welcomed.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett

Two questions really:

First, has anyone got a picture of the research vessel in the late Twenties?

Second, am I right in thinking that Alex King Diesels, as were, are now AKD Engineering?


----------



## pastonperson

My father left home in 1932 aged 14 and worked on, what I believe, was a herring drifter out of Lowestoft called Seasons Gift. If anyone has any pics or information on her I would be grateful as I have a steam driven model I would like to convert if possible.


----------



## Burkecyril

Hello everybody,
I am a new member. I am from Newfoundland, Canada and looking for information on my uncle, Martin Foley who was Captain of trawlers fishing out of Lowestoft. I think one was the "Jamacia" and another the "British Columbia", which was sunk in a collision with the American Navy. I would appreciate any information anyone could share on this.
Cyril Burke


----------



## davetodd

Hello Cyril
The trawler British Columbia was built in 1935 by Richards of Lowestoft in 1935.
Official Number 162901. 135/50 tons.
First owner Grimsby Motor Trawlers Ltd.
During WW2 Admiralty renaed her GUAVA and her Pennant No. was T118
1946 she was returned to commercial use and her new Port Registry Number was GY272
Transferred to Lowestoft to Claridge Trawlers her PRN was changed to LT404.
Sunk after a collision with US destroyer DD-734 PURDY on 29/9/1957 off Flamborough Head Yorkshire.
Grimsby Library have photographs of British Columbia when registered in Grimsby.
Contact is Derek O'Connell 
[email protected]
It may be useful to you to contact the Lowestoft Heritage site for further info. regarding the sinking of British Columbia.
http://www.lowestoftheritage.org/

Jamaica ...
Two possibilities for this one.
1. ex Star of Scotland A425 renamed Jamaica in 1960 Broken up in 1976
2. ex Boston Crusader renamed Jamaica in 1976 for Colne Shipping of Lowestoft. Broken up in 1986.

If you need further help let me know.
Regards
Dave


----------



## E.Martin

Hi Cyril,Your uncle was a well known fisherman in Lowestoft known to other fishermen as "Newfie" other ships he served in,St Luke,Ranworth Queen,British Guana,Albacore,Tobago.
When he retired he moved to a village out side Lowestoft called Blunston.
He died aged 82.


----------



## Burkecyril

E.Martin said:


> Hi Cyril,Your uncle was a well known fisherman in Lowestoft known to other fishermen as "Newfie" other ships he served in,St Luke,Ranworth Queen,British Guana,Albacore,Tobago.
> When he retired he moved to a village out side Lowestoft called Blunston.
> He died aged 82.


Thank you very much. I also heard he was nicknamed "Snowy". He was away for over 40 years ans we got no indication he was alive until a short newspaper clipping surfaced that the "British Columbia" was sunk with a Martin Foley as Captain.


----------



## jameslaner

Clem,

Samuel Richards (Richards Shipbuilding) is my great-grandfather. I've just come across a private family history book which includes photos of the following vessels:

LT61 - Dick Whittington (1955)
LT137 - Norfolk Yeoman (1955)
LT432 - Boston Pionair (1956)
LT365 - Merbreeze (1950 - with sail evident on aft deck and coal stack)
LT365 - Merbreeze (converted)
There's a caption noting that Merbreeze was scrapped at Oulton Broad in 1976

and

YH61 - Ocean Starlight (1951) (Yarmouth, I know)

Any of these new entries in the database??

- Jim


----------



## carlos 46

hi im carl 
my grandad was fishing out of lowestoft from1928 till 1936 he started off as a deckhand and worked up to captain he was on the 
Friendship LT 972
Kemes LT1086
Eastdean LT1233
Ipswich LT128
His name was jack richard stafford can anybody help me find out anymore a photo would be great


----------



## Ozzie Rob

Good evening all from the Great Land of Oz

I was born on Lowestoft in 1948 and came to Australia in 1950. Both my parent's families were heavily associated with the fishing industry, but it is my mother's family that were directly involved as owners.

I would be eternally grateful for any information on the following ships:

1. Owned/operated by Stephen Granville Beamish, (my grandfather):

Young Crow - steam	LT457
Renascent – steam	LT288
Neves – steam in partnership with R J Tripp	LT 246


2. Owned/operated by my great grandfather Isaac Beamish:

Good Hope - sail	LT668
Sea Bird - sail, owned with brother James	LT276
Valkyrie - sail, owned with brother James	LT635
Star of The East - sail, owned with brother James	LT578
Spring Flower - sail, owned with brother James	LT730
Welcome Home - sail, owned with brother James	LT749
Lady Audrey - steam	LT508
Guiding Star - steam	LT508
Good Friend - steam	LT112
Girl Gracie - steam	LT276

3. Owned/operated by Isaac's bother William Beamish

Ben Lomond - sail	LT576
Blooming Lily – sail, owned with brother Isaac	LT422
Princess Alice- sail	LT168
Queen of The East – sail	LT205
Confidence - sail, owned with bothers Isaac & James	LT412
Two Sisters - sail	LT636
Content - sail LT412
Agnes Weston - steam LT929
Emulator - steam	LT627
Effort - steam, owned with brother Isaac & another	LT1043
Quick Set - steam	LT465
Familiar Friend - steam	LT1144
Gleaner of The Seas – steam, owned with brother James and another	
LT1170


There are others but anything on these would be great.

Thanks in advance
Ozzie Rob


----------



## davetodd

Rob, have found some of these vessels, not all.

From Mercantile navy List 1892:-

Good Hope O.N.69815 built 1874 Lowestoft Owner Isaac Beamish,Barnaby,Beccles
Good Hope O.N.97894 built 1890 Lowestoft Owner Isaac Beamish Barnaby,Beccles
Sea Bird O.N.85213 built 1881 Lowestoft Owner Isaac Beamish Barnaby, Beccles.
Spring Flower O.N.97893 built 1890 Lowestoft Owner Daniel Durrant, Surrey St. Lowestoft.

From 1904 Olsen's Almanac:-

Agnes Weston LT929 O.N.115043 Wood constr. built 1902 Lowestoft Owner Wm.Beamish Kirkley Lowestoft
Lady Audrey LT508 O.N.115030 Wood. built 1902 Lowestoft. Owner C&R Harvey Kessingland Suffolk.

From 1912 Olsen's Almanac:-

Guiding Star LT986O.N.117472 Wood built 1903 Lowestoft Owner A.C.Burroughs Lowestoft
Good Friend LT112 O.N.127615 Wood built 1908 Lowestoft Owner J.Beamish Kirkley Lowestoft
Emulator LT627 O.N.119357 Wood built 1904 Lowestoft Owner W.Beamish Lowestoft
Effort LT1043 O.N.124441 Wood built 1907 Lowestoft Owner J.Beamish and others Lowestoft
Familiar Friend LT1144 O.N.130035 Wood built 1911 Lowestoft Owner W.Beamish Kirkley Lowestoft
Quick Set LT465 O.N.129953 Wood built 1909 Lowestoft Owner Wm.Beamish Lowestoft.

Regards
Dave
p.s. There some well written and informative books by Malcolm R White at the website below.
http://www.maritimelowestoft.co.uk/greetings_from_lowestoft.html


----------



## smacky

Clem said:


> Hi everyone, I've started this thread to discuss Lowestoft fishing vessels. I'm in the process of compiling a database (529 vessels and counting) of the above and, would welcome any contributions on this theme. ie. photo's, stories of life on board, histories of the vessels etc.
> 
> Hopefully as this thread develops, it can become a reference point for people with similar interests.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Clem


do you have information or pictures of my Grandfather's smack LT 36 thanks smacky


----------



## trevpotter

any one help pics of 
carlton queen the side winder
ormsby queen


----------



## davidships

*Lt326 Yellowtail*

Sad remains of YELLOWTAIL at
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=261936
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/261935

and a while back
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/261969

At least she's still at Lowestoft!!

David


----------



## trevpotter

treeve said:


> Hi Clem,
> Glad you like what you see ....
> I have a number of other pictures of Lowestoft boats,
> which I will place online soon.
> Glad you have found the J.A.P.
> David Podd was delighted with
> all of my research on his grandfather's company and boats,
> told me that virtually all of it was unknown to him before!!
> Best Wishes
> Raymond


hi treeve i sailed lt 1963 1971 and am looking for pics of ormesby queen soffolk punch and suffolk endever can you help [email protected]


----------



## davetodd

trevpotter said:


> hi treeve i sailed lt 1963 1971 and am looking for pics of ormesby queen soffolk punch and suffolk endever can you help [email protected]


Hello trevpotter
Grimsby Library have some photographs of:-
Carlton Queen LT363 built 1961 at Lowestoft O.N.302398 ( 5 photo's.)
Carlton Queen LT345 built 1973 in Holland (3 photo's.)
Ormesby Queen LT88 built 1954 at Aberdeen O.N.184003 (2 photo's.)
Suffolk Endeavour LT789 built 1968 at Appledore O.N.309517 (8 photo's.)
Suffolk Punch LT395 built 1961 at Lowestoft O.N.302400 (1 photo.)
Regards
Dave

Contacts at the Library are:-
Derek O'Connell [email protected]
Jennie Mooney [email protected]


----------



## jmpjack

Hello all, this is my first post on this site, which I have just found and very interesting it is too

I wonder if anyone out there is able to help with either some photos or further information I have got about my Grandfather George Ratcliff and his brother Walter Ratcliff. Originally they were from Ramsgate where they owned fishing vessels, but moved to Lowestoft lock stock and barrel around 1880. I am not sure why they should move to Lowestoft at that time, so if anyone can provide a reason I would be very grateful. I have had help in finding names of some of the vessels they sailed, and therefore if anyone could assist further it would be great.

The information I have is as follows:-
From the Crew Lists and Vessels for Port of Lowestoft from Lowestoft Library

*RATCLIFF George*, Ramsgate, ST CLARE, 1886, age 24, 3rd Hand

RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, MARY FARR, 1886 & 1887, age 25, Mate

RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, INVINCIBLE, 1887, 1888 & 1889, age 25, 2nd Hand

RATCLIFF George H, Ramsgate, SALEM, 1889 & 1890, age 28, Mate 6569

RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, CAROLINE, 1890 & 1891, age 30, 2nd hand 6509 (should be 6569??)

RATCLIFF George Henry, Ramsgate, READY 1890 & 1892, age 29, Mate 6569 - 1890, Skipper 3417 -1892. 74, Lorne Park Road, Kirkley 1892.

RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, YOUNG JAMES 1892 & 1893, age 31, Skipper 3417. 74, Lorne Park Road, Kirkley 1893.

RATCLIFF George H, Ramsgate, ALFRED AND JANE, 1895, 1896, 1897, 1898, 1899, age 34, Skipper 4866. Received new certificates 25/9/1894 - original (3417) lost in “BLANTYNE”. 
Does anyone know anything about the Blantyne’s loss please? I have googled it but come up with nothing

RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, ETHEL MAY 1899, 1900, age 36, Skipper 4866. Lorne Park Road, Kirkley

RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, NIL DESPERANDUM, 1900, age 37, Skipper 4866

RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, MAY FLOWER, 1900, age 38, Skipper 4866, 74 Lorne Park Road, Lowestoft

*RATCLIFF Walter*, Ramsgate, INVINCIBLE, 1886, 1887, age 31, Skipper 0670, Raglan Street, Lowestoft

RATCLIFF Walter, Ramsgate, SHEPHERD, 1884, 1885, 1886, age 30, Skipper 1670, 3 Waverley Cottages, Lowestoft 1885. 5 Caroline Terrace, Kirkley, Lowestoft 1886

And from the 1863 - 1914 Ships Logs and Crew Lists for Lowestoft :-

*RATCLIFF Walter*, Lowestoft, Smack Owner, Ethel May, LT 579, ON102459, 36/93, Jul 1893 
RATCLIFF Walter, ALFRED AND JANE, LT 268, Raglan Street, Lowestoft, Owner 1890 to 1891, 1893 to 1900
RATCLIFFE Walter, ETHEL MAY, LT 579, Clapham Road, Lowestoft, Owner 1894 to 1901, 1903 to 1909
RATCLIFFE Walter, W.L.E., LT 769, Clapham Road, Lowestoft, Owner 1899 to 1905, 1907 to 1913
RATCLIFFE Walter, SUNBEAM - LT 669, 145 Clapham Road, Lowestoft, 1906 to 1914
Now I think the Sunbeam may still be about, I have found a Swedish site which seems to mention her, but I cant find a way to contact the owners as it is in Swedish

Thank you anyone who is able to help
Jackie


----------



## Douglas Paterson

*Database*

Does anyone know if databases exist online for Yarmouth or Lowestoft fishing boats since the registration began in 1869? I have quite a lot of info on them and would have started to load it onto my website. However theres no point in me doing that if someone has already done the job.
Any advice/info would be appreciated.
Douglas Paterson
Aberdeen


----------



## gil mayes

Douglas
A number of Lowestoft/Yarmouth drifter/trawlers seasonally trawled from Fleetwood for white fish. These vessels are slowly being up loaded from the Fleetwood Steam Trawler database on www.fleetwood-trawlers.info
If you look and think that you can contribute any additional material, please contact me by PM.
Gil.


----------



## brogan1235

*Lowestoft Library*

Lowestoft Library has a good set of records and pictures but none of it is in electonic form. The librarians are very helpful and will check for you if they have anything on the boats of interest.
Richard




jmpjack said:


> Hello all, this is my first post on this site, which I have just found and very interesting it is too
> 
> I wonder if anyone out there is able to help with either some photos or further information I have got about my Grandfather George Ratcliff and his brother Walter Ratcliff. Originally they were from Ramsgate where they owned fishing vessels, but moved to Lowestoft lock stock and barrel around 1880. I am not sure why they should move to Lowestoft at that time, so if anyone can provide a reason I would be very grateful. I have had help in finding names of some of the vessels they sailed, and therefore if anyone could assist further it would be great.
> 
> The information I have is as follows:-
> From the Crew Lists and Vessels for Port of Lowestoft from Lowestoft Library
> 
> *RATCLIFF George*, Ramsgate, ST CLARE, 1886, age 24, 3rd Hand
> 
> RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, MARY FARR, 1886 & 1887, age 25, Mate
> 
> RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, INVINCIBLE, 1887, 1888 & 1889, age 25, 2nd Hand
> 
> RATCLIFF George H, Ramsgate, SALEM, 1889 & 1890, age 28, Mate 6569
> 
> RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, CAROLINE, 1890 & 1891, age 30, 2nd hand 6509 (should be 6569??)
> 
> RATCLIFF George Henry, Ramsgate, READY 1890 & 1892, age 29, Mate 6569 - 1890, Skipper 3417 -1892. 74, Lorne Park Road, Kirkley 1892.
> 
> RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, YOUNG JAMES 1892 & 1893, age 31, Skipper 3417. 74, Lorne Park Road, Kirkley 1893.
> 
> RATCLIFF George H, Ramsgate, ALFRED AND JANE, 1895, 1896, 1897, 1898, 1899, age 34, Skipper 4866. Received new certificates 25/9/1894 - original (3417) lost in “BLANTYNE”.
> Does anyone know anything about the Blantyne’s loss please? I have googled it but come up with nothing
> 
> RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, ETHEL MAY 1899, 1900, age 36, Skipper 4866. Lorne Park Road, Kirkley
> 
> RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, NIL DESPERANDUM, 1900, age 37, Skipper 4866
> 
> RATCLIFF George, Ramsgate, MAY FLOWER, 1900, age 38, Skipper 4866, 74 Lorne Park Road, Lowestoft
> 
> *RATCLIFF Walter*, Ramsgate, INVINCIBLE, 1886, 1887, age 31, Skipper 0670, Raglan Street, Lowestoft
> 
> RATCLIFF Walter, Ramsgate, SHEPHERD, 1884, 1885, 1886, age 30, Skipper 1670, 3 Waverley Cottages, Lowestoft 1885. 5 Caroline Terrace, Kirkley, Lowestoft 1886
> 
> And from the 1863 - 1914 Ships Logs and Crew Lists for Lowestoft :-
> 
> *RATCLIFF Walter*, Lowestoft, Smack Owner, Ethel May, LT 579, ON102459, 36/93, Jul 1893
> RATCLIFF Walter, ALFRED AND JANE, LT 268, Raglan Street, Lowestoft, Owner 1890 to 1891, 1893 to 1900
> RATCLIFFE Walter, ETHEL MAY, LT 579, Clapham Road, Lowestoft, Owner 1894 to 1901, 1903 to 1909
> RATCLIFFE Walter, W.L.E., LT 769, Clapham Road, Lowestoft, Owner 1899 to 1905, 1907 to 1913
> RATCLIFFE Walter, SUNBEAM - LT 669, 145 Clapham Road, Lowestoft, 1906 to 1914
> Now I think the Sunbeam may still be about, I have found a Swedish site which seems to mention her, but I cant find a way to contact the owners as it is in Swedish
> 
> Thank you anyone who is able to help
> Jackie


----------



## jmpjack

Thank you Richard, the majority of this came from Lowestoft Library, but they didnt seem to have any pictures of any of the vessels. I was hoping that someone out there might just have one!


----------



## howeser

I am looking for any photos or information on the Lizzie West LT495. My grandfather was on the Lizzie West - name of George GOOCH.

Can anyone assist with any information ? Would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## davetodd

Howeser,
Grimsby Central Library have a photograph of Lizzie West LT495.
She was a steam drifter, wooden built at Buckie in 1930. Official Number 127400 103/44 tons.
In 1934 and 1938 was registered as BF213 owner James West, Gardenstown.
In 1947 and 1958 was registered as LT495 owner Mitchell of Lowestoft
In 1960 registered as LT495 owner Jackora Ltd. Lowestoft.

Broken up at Sandhaven in 1968.
Contacts at Grimsby Library are:-
Derek O'Connell 
[email protected]
Jennie Mooney 
[email protected]

Regards
Dave


----------



## Michelle2909

looking for any information on LT103.

"Ta"


----------



## davetodd

Hello Michelle2909
A fishing vessel with the PRN of LT103 was NORFOLK COUNTY.
Official number 127618.
Built at Selby in 1908 and 85/35 tons. with steam engine.
Length 84.3 ft Beam 18.1ft Depth 8.3ft
Owner in 1913 was County Fg, Co.Ltd. Waveney Chambers Lowestoft.
Manager Wilfrid G. Lucas Cliffside Lowestoft.
Is shown in the 1934 Olsen's Almanac with same owner.
Regards
Dave


----------



## Secutor

jmpjack said:


> /---/
> Now I think the Sunbeam may still be about, I have found a Swedish site which seems to mention her, but I cant find a way to contact the owners as it is in Swedish
> 
> Thank you anyone who is able to help
> Jackie



Hello Jackie,

The Sunbeam is indeed about. I saw her only yesterday here in Uppsala harbour. You can contact Claes-Göran Velin - at [email protected] or phone +46 18 301556.

Best regards,
Hans Olof


----------



## howeser

My Grandfather & Father were both on the Grenada Lt 130 any information would be appraciated. Cheers, Howeser


----------



## Linnea LL590

Hope this helps
During her time in Vajern Sunbeam was reg LL80 
In Sweden 1937
Sunbeam served with the name LT 669 as sailing Trawler on the North Banks until May 1937 when she was sold by the owners Jonathan Slater Basserhill Corton, north of Lowestoft and John Mathew Barnard, The Maples Cotmer Roal in Carlton Colville south of Lowestoft to Sweden for a purchase price of 104 pounds. The buyer was Glucksman metal shop in Gothenburg who in July sold her on to Captain Stone Adolf Carlson . Stone got her registered in the same year by its former name, and she became known as LL 80 The year after purchase she was re-built, On 15 / 3 1938 Sunbeam got their first engine installed, a 55 hp two-cylinder Skandia.

On August 23, 1938 ran aground near the Western Saltsäckens lighthouse outside Dalarö, but could continue under her own power on travel to Sundsvall 
On December 6, 1940, she broke down in high winds at the Shell skerries in the entrance to Gothenburg and ran aground. Red Company tug Harold towed the Sunbeam to Gothenburg, where she was repaired. At the time of the accident, she was traveling between Arendal and Copenhagen.

A tragic accident occurred at Copenhagen during July 31, 1941. Bosun Villgott Olsson was so injured by the flywheel when he would start the engine that he died later that day at the city hospital.

Next refit of Sunbeam was in 1944 at the Hällevikstrand yards.
The Sunbeam on March 31, 1947, en route from Menstad to Helsingborg ran into severe ice of 0.5 m thick at 1545 and began to leak WSW of Skärsbådans bouy between Höganäsoch Molle. She sank in minutes by the bow in the depth of 20 meters. The three-man crew survived happily in the little boat and was able after a few hours of rowing in the pack ice to reach land. The load at the time consisted of 100 tons kalisalpeter. When Adolf Stone then contacted his insurance for compensation for salvage this was denied his first, believing that Sunbeam was navigated in a careless way into the pack ice. When navigating all of the captain's colleagues to a man said that if there is any seaman who shall help with the salvage operation so it is the way Adolf. And so it went.

In the spring they went down to the Sunbeam with divers and filled her hold with water-filled oil drums. Down below deck filled it so one by one oil drums with air and eventually Sunbeam buoyant, which gradually pulled her up on the shallower water. After sealing of the disastrous leak the savers could eventually pump her out . Sunbeam was working again after a few months on the Sound bottom. However, there was major problems with all the sludge that had filled her because of the strong sand movements in the Strait. After cleaning of tändkulemotorn (2 stroke engine)and subsequent oil changes it started running on the first try! Sunbeam was soon running again in his old shipping and fishing voyages.

1948 saw the changing of the Skandia being replaced with a stronger engine, a 155 HP twin-cylinder Bolinder. Throughout the 1950s, she sailed to the Iceland Fishing in late summer-EARLY AUTUMN until the ship was filled with salted herring. The rest of the year, she went in the cargo carriers on the North Sea and Baltic Sea.

After 22 years of service she was sold by Gem Adolf Carlson n November 1959 to Per Eriksson, from, Hamburgsund. The old skipper Stone Adolf, who over the years helped so many mariners in distress, sur***ed himself in the 1980s itself due to a fierce summer storm when he was out with a small boat in home waters off Vajern when checking his fishing gear. The storm ended Adolf's life and he was found some days later floating in his lifejacket off the Norwegian coast.

Sunbeam was returned to trawling in 1959 . She had fishing numbers SD 473 and replaced the previous SD 473 Liberty. Co-owner and also the principal owner was Gustav Johannisson. In 1960 the engine was refurbished , new liners and pistons were fitted.
In March 1962 it was the finish of trawling for Sunbeam, which then was replaced by the Brothers from Gravarne, According to the contract of sale March 9, 1962 cutter was sold to Sunbeam Students Marianne Hielm, Mats Wolgart and Lars Strangert from Uppsala to become the research vessel. She was registered to the fishing port of Gothenburg and the price was 45 000 crowns. At the meeting of the Uppsala Botanical Mediterranean Marine Expedition AB (Registered Number 556083-4672), 27-29 March decided to purchase contract would be amended so that the boat is purchased "on behalf of Uppsala Marine Botany Mede Sea Expedition Ltd ".

After the takeover the cutter went to Kungshamn for refit and survey, conducted by Arne Wickberg, Gothenburg and Leif Wikström, Lysekil, who noted before the purchase that the machine was easy to start and was seemingly perfect. In Kungshamn an representative of Bolinder examined the engine and was found to be completely "nedkörd". The replacement engine was a 6-cylinder 160 hp Volvo Penta TMD 96 which was kindly donated by Volvo, and the old reversal gearing was replaced by a Twin Disc reverse gear that still works great. Sunbeam was registered as a research vessel.

On the evening of May 13, 1962 redesignatied R / V (Research Vessel) Sunbeam from Kungshamn left on a research trip to the Mediterranean. Unlike m
ost other long distance ships, she came back to Sweden. After the expedition, which was completed on 25 August that year, Sunbeam has continued to operate as a research vessel in the Baltic Sea, Kattegat and Skagerrak.


----------



## howeser

Hello To All, The Grosbeak 1947 February My Grandfather Was On This Vessel Any Information Would Be Greatful. Thankyou.


----------



## E.Martin

*Lordie*



howeser said:


> Hello To All, The Grosbeak 1947 February My Grandfather Was On This Vessel Any Information Would Be Greatful. Thankyou.


I can remember the Grosbeak when she was working from Lowestoft
in the 19forties,just spoke on the phone to someone who has info and a photo of her which he will pass on to me.
Are you one of the Lordie Howes?.


----------



## howeser

Hello Again, The Rock Fish Trawler Lt442 [not Sure] About The Nunber, Also The Grenada Lt 130 Trawler. Finding It Hard To Find Any Information On These Trawlers/drifters! Cheers Howeser.


----------



## davetodd

ROCKFISH LT244 Official Number 187012.
Motor trawler built 1956 at Thorne for Huxley F.Co.Ltd. Lowestoft.
Tonnages 151/50.
Transferred to Oil Industry in 1969. Broken up in 1986.
Grimsby Central Library have 3 Photo's. of Rockfish.
GRENADA LT130 Official number 187000
Motor trawler built 1955 at Selby for Dagon F.Co.Ltd. Lowestoft.
Tonnages 205/70
Broken up 1986.
Grimsby Central Library have 6 photo's of Grenada.

Regards 
Dave


----------



## Bob S

Could this be the same OCEAN DAWN that operated as LT466?

Photographed at Shoreham on the 18th May 2011


----------



## davetodd

Robert
Ocean Dawn built 1956 at Lowestoft for Bloomfields Ltd. PRN was YH77
Sold in 1963 to Small & Co.Ltd. and registered as LT466
Sold in 1969 to ? and registered as KY371
Sold in 1984 to ? and renamed Rewga.

There does seem to be a faint lettering on the bow which could be KY371, but not clear enough to be positive.
Regards
Dave


----------



## howeser

Hello again the Drifter Mary Ann LT? Anyone with any history of this vessel would be much appreciated. 

Regards Howeser.


----------



## dickjburton

*Lt328 St Michael*

ex Lowestoft Colne boat seen at Battersea (St Albert dock)
01-08-11 was she a stern or a beamer ?.


----------



## dna857

Hello all, im looking for some info and pictures to 2 Lowestoft fishing vessels, i believe they were apart of the Boston's Fleet at the time. the first is LT 341 St. James and the second is LT 355 (not sure but it might be LT 556) Suffolk Chieftan. My uncle served on these two the most and he has a couple of paintings but im wandering if i can find a little more on the net. any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## davetodd

dna857 said:


> Hello all, im looking for some info and pictures to 2 Lowestoft fishing vessels, i believe they were apart of the Boston's Fleet at the time. the first is LT 341 St. James and the second is LT 355 (not sure but it might be LT 556) Suffolk Chieftan. My uncle served on these two the most and he has a couple of paintings but im wandering if i can find a little more on the net. any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Daniel


Hello Daniel

ST JAMES LT341

built 1974 in Holland as a Beam Trawler 126 ft length, 289 Gross tons.named Albert reg.UK1
Sold to Colne Shipping Co. and renamed St.James in 1986.
Scrapped at Lowestoft in December 1994.

ST JAMES LT492 Official number 181390

built Portsmouth in 1957 as a trawler of 245 Gross tons for Boston D.S.F.Co.Ltd and named BOSTON VANGUARD
1962 renamed IMPREVO and transferred to France.
1965 returned to Lowestoft and renamed SUFFOLK ENTERPRISE 
1975 renamed ST JAMES.

SUFFOLK CHIEFTAIN LT556 Official number 336027.

built Appledore in 1968 as a Trawler 124 ft length 255 Gross tons 
for Small & Co.
1980 served as standby vessel for the oil/gas industry
Sold to Spain in September 1986 and registered as LT372

Grimsby Library may have some photographs of these vessels under their various names.
Contact O'Connell, Derek
E-mail Address(es):
[email protected]

Hope this helps
Regards
Dave


----------



## dna857

Thankyou to both mattarosa and davetodd for you information and pictures, you have both been very helpful and i appreciate the help.

Regards
Dna857


----------



## "The Duke"

*Lowestoft Drifters*

I am looking for information on two of Lowestoft steam Drifters

Any info would be extremely gratefully accepted, especially photographs of the actual Drifters and crew

The two Drifters are :-

Justified LT240
Justifier LT224

Many thx in advance
Duke


----------



## DiverTim

davetodd said:


> ROCKFISH LT244 Official Number 187012.
> Motor trawler built 1956 at Thorne for Huxley F.Co.Ltd. Lowestoft.
> Tonnages 151/50.
> Transferred to Oil Industry in 1969. Broken up in 1986.
> Grimsby Central Library have 3 Photo's. of Rockfish.
> GRENADA LT130 Official number 187000
> Motor trawler built 1955 at Selby for Dagon F.Co.Ltd. Lowestoft.
> Tonnages 205/70
> Broken up 1986.
> Grimsby Central Library have 6 photo's of Grenada.
> 
> Regards
> Dave


Huxley and Dagon Fishing Companies were owned by Colne. I remember as a boy attending the launch and probably trials of both of these trawlers.Rgds Timothy Claridge


----------



## DiverTim

davetodd said:


> Robert
> Ocean Dawn built 1956 at Lowestoft for Bloomfields Ltd. PRN was YH77
> Sold in 1963 to Small & Co.Ltd. and registered as LT466
> Sold in 1969 to ? and registered as KY371
> Sold in 1984 to ? and renamed Rewga.
> 
> There does seem to be a faint lettering on the bow which could be KY371, but not clear enough to be positive.
> Regards
> Dave


If she was renamed Rewga then she was part of Colne...my father always repeated names from his past vessels. Makes for alot of confusion, especially, as when the fishing finished he bought many ships from all over for Standby work.


----------



## DiverTim

dna857 said:


> Hello all, im looking for some info and pictures to 2 Lowestoft fishing vessels, i believe they were apart of the Boston's Fleet at the time. the first is LT 341 St. James and the second is LT 355 (not sure but it might be LT 556) Suffolk Chieftan. My uncle served on these two the most and he has a couple of paintings but im wandering if i can find a little more on the net. any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Daniel


St James was Colne ship, I think was my father's first step into stern trawlers...were not very successful, high fuel consumption, sister ship St John.


----------



## DiverTim

davetodd said:


> Hello Cyril
> The trawler British Columbia was built in 1935 by Richards of Lowestoft in 1935.
> Official Number 162901. 135/50 tons.
> First owner Grimsby Motor Trawlers Ltd.
> During WW2 Admiralty renaed her GUAVA and her Pennant No. was T118
> 1946 she was returned to commercial use and her new Port Registry Number was GY272
> Transferred to Lowestoft to Claridge Trawlers her PRN was changed to LT404.
> Sunk after a collision with US destroyer DD-734 PURDY on 29/9/1957 off Flamborough Head Yorkshire.
> Grimsby Library have photographs of British Columbia when registered in Grimsby.
> Contact is Derek O'Connell
> [email protected]
> It may be useful to you to contact the Lowestoft Heritage site for further info. regarding the sinking of British Columbia.
> http://www.lowestoftheritage.org/
> 
> Jamaica ...
> Two possibilities for this one.
> 1. ex Star of Scotland A425 renamed Jamaica in 1960 Broken up in 1976
> 2. ex Boston Crusader renamed Jamaica in 1976 for Colne Shipping of Lowestoft. Broken up in 1986.
> 
> If you need further help let me know.
> Regards
> Dave


Jamaica Ex A425 was purchased by Colne Fishing, was a bigger trawler than usually seen at LT. Was a very successful trawler, fitted with a 2 speed gearbox presumably to gain economy and speed when running to grounds / market.

The other also owned finally by Colne as Standby Vessel

Rgds Timoty Claridge


----------



## E.Martin

*Rewga*



DiverTim said:


> If she was renamed Rewga then she was part of Colne...my father always repeated names from his past vessels. Makes for alot of confusion, especially, as when the fishing finished he bought many ships from all over for Standby work.


Rewga
Eta
Willa
Gula
Ala

Rewga was made from the first letter of that class of vessel.


----------



## thelebrity

This is the Lowestoft smack LT37 Moggy. During the gale of november 1893 the Moggy rescued the crew of the norwegian wessel Hjalmar. On board the Hjalmar was mr. Jens Hansen, the unknown grandson of the norwegian playwright Henrik Ibsen. Any information about this rescue will be very welcome. So will other photos that might help illustrating the dramatic story about Moggys rescue.

sincerely,
Per Helge Seglsten


----------



## thelebrity

*What kind of information is this?*



Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> Just to let you know I have given, in the form of a CD Rom, The Returns of Lowestoft Fishing Boats 1884 to 1938, to the Lowestoft Library.
> These do***ents are photographic copies of the originals held at the National Archives. The returns were made to the Board of Trade and list *all *fishing vessels, not just trawlers and drifters. They are a useful research tool when used in conjunction with other sources.
> Lowestoft library tell me they will be available for public use within the next few weeks.
> I have attached a sample page.
> 
> Roger


What does "returns of Lowestoft Fishing Boats" mean. I am not familiar with this terminology, and would be very grateful if anyone could expain what kind of information to find in these return records.

sincerely,
Per Helge Seglsten


----------



## Ruprik

Willa, Rotha, Gula, Eta, Ala and Rewga were all built by Richards Ironworks circa 1936. Willa and Rotha were converted to standby vessels in 1972 and went to work on Conoco's Viking Gas field.


----------



## Ruprik

Beam Trawler obviously


----------



## Ruprik

*Willa, Rotha, Gula, Ala, Eta, Rewga and Celita*



Ruprik said:


> Willa, Rotha, Gula, Eta, Ala, Rewga and Celita were all built by Richards Ironworks between 1934 and 1936. Willa, Rotha and Rotha were converted to standby vessels in 1972 and went to work on Conoco's Viking Gas field.]


----------



## Robert Durrant

With regards to Willa,Rotha etc.,does anyone know what these names mean?I have asked this question to many locals but no one seems to know.I have a theory that they may come from Anglo Saxon kings or noblemen who lived in surrounding areas in this part of East Anglia.I did come across some similar names when I was given a modern re-print of the Doomesday book for this area.


----------



## Robert Durrant

DiverTim said:


> St James was Colne ship, I think was my father's first step into stern trawlers...were not very successful, high fuel consumption, sister ship St John.


Tim,
St.James was a sidewinder.Your Dad's first sternies were the St.Patrick and St.Phillip.Sister to St.John was St.Thomas.Have posted a picture of St.Phillip in fishing vessel section in SN gallery.
Regards
Bob


----------



## Sophie Rouget

Hi,
Not sure if you already have LT328 St Michael ? She is moored at Nine Elms Marina in London.


----------



## Brian849

Can anyone help I have found two Lowestoft boats skippered by James Smith a relative. "Forward" LT 708 a Dandy in St Ives Cornwall in 1901 Census; and "Expectation" LT562 in Penzance Dock in 1911. Would like to find out more about James and his boats he was a boat owner as well as skipper.


----------



## gil mayes

FORWARD (108041), 41 tons, dandy rigged ketch built Lowestoft 1896. Owner James Smith, Bethel House, Lowestoft. Registered at Lowestoft 23.9.1896 as (LT708) and engaged in netting with a crew of nine. By 1913 she was trawling with a crew of five men and owned by Walter S. Wharton, 53 Maidstone Road, Lowestoft. FORWARD was broken up in 1929 and Lowestoft registry closed on 6.11.1929.
EXPECTATION (129982), 77grt 34net 85.5 x 19.2 x 8.5 feet compound 25nhp, wooden steam drifter built Porthleven, possibly by R. Kitto & Sons. Owner at build James Smith, Bethel House, Lowestoft and registered at Lowestoft on 2.7.1910 as (LT562). Sold in 1914 to Peterhead (PD127)and Lowestoft registry closed on 14.1.1914. She served in WW1 as an A/S net drifter (1-6pdr)(Ad.No.2556) from 3.1915 based latterly at Queenstown and was returned to John Mitchell, Peterhead post 3.1919. EXPECTATION was renamed PREVALOIR (PD127) and was broken up in 1936.
Gil.


----------



## gil mayes

No response, yet again. Members join and post on single issue topics and do not appear to return to the site. Of course they could be 'away'.
Gil.


----------



## Brian849

Hi Gil
Just read your answer thanks for the info.
Do you know anything about James Smith?
He married my great aunt Sophia Ann READER who came from Scarborough in Yorkshire. I found their graves in Lowestoft cemetery purely by chance, one of their daughters was Harriet Olive Grimmer Reader Smith! They had seven children.

Regards

Brian


----------



## gil mayes

Apologies Brian, no nothing of James Smith except that he must have been successful, or had good backers, to order a steam drifter.
Gil.


----------



## Brian849

Hi Gil

Just found "S.D.J." Steam Trawler Off.No. 132971 Reg. No.LT 1187 visiting Fleetwood. Owned by James Smith Senior other James Smith's father. Bonus- with photos -on Bosun's Watch.
The skipper when she was lost 12 May 1946 was Frank Samuel CHURCH who was married to Sophia Ann R SMITH one of James SMITH Junior's daughters.
Frank's father Alfred Charles CHURCH was Mate onboard the 64 ton Sailing Fishing Boat "Elizabeth Susan" LO 364 Official Number 9643 at sea fifty miles off Lowestoft on the night of the Census 31 March 1901 - her Captain was Ezer EWERS
Regards

Brian


----------



## gil mayes

My apologies Brian, I should have pointed you in that direction. I am the compiler of the Fleetwood Steam Trawler database on behalf of Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust.

S.D.J (LT1187) (drifter/trawler) WW2
O.N.132971. 100g 36n 87.3 x 18.4 x 9.0 feet
T.3-cyl and boiler by Elliott & Garrood, Beccles

1912: Launched by John Duthie Torry Shipbuilding Co, Aberdeen (Yd.No.376) for James Smith, Lowestoft as S.D.J. 8.1912: Completed (James Smith, managing owner). 28.8.1912: Registered at Lowestoft (LT1187). 9.1915: Requisitioned for war service as an A/S net drifter (1-6pdr HA, 1-2pdr) (Ad.No.1857). Based Dover. Post12.3.1919: Returned to owner at Lowestoft (James Smith, Lowestoft). 17.8.1922: James Smith died. 22.12.1922: James Smith & Stephen James Smith, Lowestoft- joint owners (James Smith, manager). 1937: Seasonal fishing from Fleetwood. <1943-1945: Fishing from Fleetwood. 11-12.5.1947: Missing in North Sea presumed mined; debris later found. Nine crew lost. 4.6.1947: Lowestoft registry closed.
(Lost – Sk. Frank Samuel Church, A. W. Ames, L. C. Church, R. J. Gooding, W. H. Harman, W. Hart, A. E. Long, C. F. Mobbs, J. E. Winfield.)
Gil.


----------



## nauticalantiques

*Lord Carnarvon drifters bell*



Clem said:


> Hi everyone, I've started this thread to discuss Lowestoft fishing vessels. I'm in the process of compiling a database (529 vessels and counting) of the above and, would welcome any contributions on this theme. ie. photo's, stories of life on board, histories of the vessels etc.
> 
> Hopefully as this thread develops, it can become a reference point for people with similar interests.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Clem


Hi Being a collector I have an original bell [I can send you a photo of] from the wooden steam drifter "Lord Carnarvon" of the Lowestoft Steam Herring Drifter Company of Lowestoft 80 tons mined in 1914. I wondered if you know of a photo of her [or similiar ship ] please. Regards David


----------



## HeatherC

*LT 942, Iris*

Just got hold a an old family album over Christmas and have posted a pic in the gallery of LT 942, Iris, which was owned by my Great Grandfather's brother, William J Bourn.

Is there any way of finding out what happened to her?


----------



## aavh

Hi, Records show she was owned by the Bourns until scrapped in 1930 her registry closed 30.12.1930


----------



## HeatherC

Thanks aavh - much appreciated.

Do records show which Bourn family member(s) owned her other than William J or when they first owned her? Is it possible to see these records myself - sorry I'm new to this!

Also if anyone has any other photos of her that would be great. Now I think of it I'm pretty sure another old album does have some more fishing boat photos in so I will retrieve them and post them up next time I visit my Mum!


----------



## billblow

Heather try this link to MNL's
It starts at 1907 first time entry for Iris and then select other years from box
Make sure it is clicked for sail vessels.
Seems to be W J Bourne either 27 Arnold St Lowestoft or 1 Winnipeg St Lowestoft. I guess it will end 1930.

http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/viewimages.php?year=1910&name=IRIS&page=731&imagesource=CLIP*images

Good hunting
Billblow


----------



## HeatherC

Thanks very much indeed Billblow - not sure how I'd missed that excellent resource. I'm now going back through all my family census entries looking for ship names to search for as I do seem to have a lot of "mariners" in one side of my family tree.

I do have a photo which is supposed to be from 1924 of a Lowestoft registered ship called Trio, which has the number LT 127(2) - the last digit is obscured of course! The only Lowestoft registered ship of this name I can see in the above list is 85231, but the entry for her says "register closed 1915", which I take to mean she was scrapped or sunk?

Is there a way to relate the LT number to the original number so I can check which ship this photo really is? (photo uploaded to gallery)


----------



## Roger Griffiths

TRIO port number LT1272 58 Gross registered tons Registered at Lowestoft 22/Aug/1923
Lost at sea 18/Sept/1928 (fire)
If no one comes up with further details try a mail to 
[email protected]
They hold the records of the Port of Lowestoft History Soc. 
Thay would welcome copies of your photographs and may have others of the vessels concerned.

Roger


----------



## aavh

She may have been Three Sisters before Trio and registered in Felixstowe.


----------



## HeatherC

Thanks again both of you. Great knowledge on this forum 

I've found some more boat names now but they are Ramsgate so I'll have to shoot off to another thread.

One more question here if I may. I have another ancestor described in the 1911 census as "smack owner", "employer" and (industry) "fishing (trawl)", but I don't have the name of his boat and sadly he was not aboard on census night. Is there any way of finding out which boat he owned? Name was John Adams Parish Bourn and he lived in Lowestoft.

Edit to add I have been sent further info on this which provides the answer (thanks Douglas!). She was LT114 Oleander (117493), who was apparently scuttled by a U-boat in 1916.


----------



## Roma

*Trawlers*

Hello everyone, can anyone help in finding the Number of the trawler Speculator. I'm doing a little ancestral research I've found out that Trawler Speculator, 60 grt, mined near Smith's Knoll, mine laid by the German light cruiser Stralsund, 5 dead one of which is my great grandfather third hand Henry Forest Hunter.⚓


----------



## Douglas Paterson

She was LT 1050
ON:124431
Built Portleven 1907
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Roma

Cheers Douglas, much appreciated


----------



## raf1387

Can anyone help with ALA LT.347 the lead ship of her class in 1933. The last entry I can find for her is 1939,


----------



## davetodd

raf1387 said:


> Can anyone help with ALA LT.347 the lead ship of her class in 1933. The last entry I can find for her is 1939,


Good morning raf
I could not find ALA LT347 in the 1935 Olsen's Almanac,
but she does have an entry in the 1946 Olsen's Almanac as follows:-
ALA O.N.162963 LT 347 Call letters GDWD, Steel construction, Nett tonnage 32,Horsepower 150, built 1933 at Lowestoft,
Owner G.D.Claridge Wheathampstead Herts.
Hope this is of some help.
Regards
Dave


----------



## raf1387

Thanks Dave I only checked as far as 1945 and presumed she had either been sunk or sold foreign.i thought I had found her in 1948 but this was her MFV replacement built 1944.


----------



## raf1387

Hi again I've found ALA again. She was sold to the Government of Pakistan in 1948 with Karachi as her home port.at least I know now why she disappeared from the registers.


----------



## raf1387

Hi again anyone know the history of DAUNTLESS STAR LT.371 built by Cochranes 1947. Her O/N 166709. I know her sister was renamed Dauntless Star in 1958 but can not find LT.371 in the register after 1951.


----------



## Dave Briggs

Hi Clem
I am trying to find out some information about the drifter LT270 Test.
From what I have found to date is that it was an early steam drifter built by Richards shipyard. In 1901 it was in Penzance. The master at this time was an American, H E Furgusson but the reat of the crew were local.


----------



## Bubbs

*Lt 270 Test*



Dave Briggs said:


> Hi Clem
> I am trying to find out some information about the drifter LT270 Test.
> From what I have found to date is that it was an early steam drifter built by Richards shipyard. In 1901 it was in Penzance. The master at this time was an American, H E Furgusson but the reat of the crew were local.


Newbie onboard.....I recently found out that my Grandfather was lost at sea from the TEST in 1915. I intend to visit the Archive in Lowestoft to get further details and will pass on any info gleaned.


----------



## Dave Briggs

Bubbs said:


> Newbie onboard.....I recently found out that my Grandfather was lost at sea from the TEST in 1915. I intend to visit the Archive in Lowestoft to get further details and will pass on any info gleaned.


Many thanks for you response and look forward to any info you find


----------



## Roger Griffiths

TEST official number 110811
Built by Richards Lowestoft 1899
55GRT 23NRT Wood, 74.0ft X 17.5 X 7.8
12 HP engine
Registered in Lowestoft 4/Aug/1899
Owned 1900 Charles Harvey Kesingland Suffolk
1904 Henry Witting Kessingland Suffolk
1910 Pitchers Ltd George Pitcher 47 Camden Road Great Yarmouth. 
Transfered to Grimsby 3/April/1919 Registered in Grimsby 7/April/1919 GY204
J H Turner Fish Docks Grimsby Manged by Sam Chapman, same address
Registry closed 28/Aug/1924 Sold to Norwegians
Her registration do***ents are here
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...4055&CATLN=7&Highlight=,110811&accessmethod=0
These will give a comprehensive record of her owners.
Some crew agreements are at TNA but most are at MHA Newfoundland. It appears the crew agreements for 1915 has been lost or destoyed.

Bubbs,
If you are going to Lowestoft. Go to the Library rather than the Suffolk Local Archive.
Lowestoft Library holds the records of the Port of Lowestoft History Society. Suffolk Archives only has a photograph of TEST under construction.
Be* aware* there were at least three vessels with the name TEST around in 1915.

Roger


----------



## Bubbs

Many thanks for that comprehensive info Roger. I'll have to dig a bit deeper to determine the cir***stances of my grandfather's demise. 
Thanks again
AlanB


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Bubbs,
Make a post on the Maritime Family history board giving your grandfathers full name, date and place of birth. Together with any other relevent information.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=375
Probably save yourself some leg work.

Roger


----------



## Steve Farrow

*Test*



Bubbs said:


> Many thanks for that comprehensive info Roger. I'll have to dig a bit deeper to determine the cir***stances of my grandfather's demise.
> Thanks again
> AlanB


I have a photo of the TEST, LT 270 off No 110811 I'll post in the fishing vessel Gallery.....

Regards

Steve


----------



## Bubbs

Thanks Roger&Steve, amazed at the amount of info available when you ask the right people. It was only a chance visit to the Lowestoft archive office whilst waiting for a bus that revealed the name of the vessel, but at the time I couldn't follow it up. As a child, the fact that my real grandfather had been lost at sea was never spoken of. My step grandfather was also a fishing vessel skipper. I learned to read using his seamanship manuals and a book I believe was titled "Reids sample papers for BOT Fishing Vessel Skippers Certificate"
To this day I can still remember how to rig a jury rudder using an otter board, or deploy a sheet anchor using a mizzen sail.
Cheers, Bubbs


----------



## edi1939

hi clem do know you of any site where i could find crew lists for lowestoft and grimsby fishing vessels


----------



## pensioner

edi1939

Google Lowestoft fishing vessels museum, they may be able to help. It is run by volunteers so you may have to pick your time to phone, the guy who was pretty knowledgable was a Jimmy Agus.

Hope this can help you

Regards


----------



## edi1939

thanks pensioner iamgratful for that info i will post if any results thanks again edi


----------



## Roger Griffiths

edi1939 said:


> hi clem do know you of any site where i could find crew lists for lowestoft and grimsby fishing vessels


You may get lucky and find some crew agreements as directed, but the vast majority of Crew Agreements for British Registered vessels with the exception of the years 1939-1950 are deposited with the Memorial University of Newfoundland. Some Crew Agreements for the years ending in "5" are deposited in the National Maritime Museum Greenwich. The National Archives at Kew hold some 10% for the years 1951 -1976.
For example.
I note from your other post that you sailed on ROYAL LINCS official number 184939 out of GY.
Most of her crew agreements for the 1950's are at MUN and are unindexed.
Her C/As for 1959 can be obtained from TNA. Search in all cases by the ships official number.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C2482390

http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/searchcombinedcrews.php

Be warned it is not a cheap exercise trying to obtain them.

http://www.rmg.co.uk/researchers/li...navy/tracing-people-crewlists-agreements-logs

Roger


----------



## Leader 1892

Morning all. I was wondering if anyone could help me track down the port registration number for the sailing trawler Leader, built 1892 by W.A.Gibbs in Galmpton? Although Devon-built, she was always to work from Lowestoft until she was sold to Sweden in, I think, 1907. Any info on her early life, particularly her LT numbers, would be much appreciated.

For those interested, she is still going strong. Re-decked and beamed last winter, based in Brixham working as a sail-training and charter holiday boat. Currently running out of Liverpool and Oban before returning back to Devon in September.

Louis


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello

I can find 2 Lowestoft vessels in the rough timescale you mention.
1/ LEADER official number 114990 LT271 entered Lowestoft register 02/09/1901 transfered to Banff 03/05/1907

2/ LEADER o/n 125855 LT1069 entered Lowestoft register 27/06/1907
Sunk by the German Submarine UB 6 11/08/1915.

Clearly not the vessel you are looking for although uboat.net says o/n 125855 was built in Galmpton but qualifies this with a question mark.
My guess is your vessel was never registered in Lowestoft so would not have a LT number.

regards
Roger


----------



## Douglas Paterson

CLIP project has her as ON99504, register closed 1907. In all liklihood she was replaced by ON 125855 when she was sold to Sweden. Her port of registry is given as Lowestoft.
At that Time Olsens may only have had steamers. Presumably she will be in the Lowestoft registers.
Douglas Paterson
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Douglas
Do you have her port number?

regards
Roger


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Another look at the three volumes of Returns of Lowestoft Fishing Boats 1894-1908 searching via o/n gives LEADER 99504 as LT474
registered at Lowestoft 18/03/1892 sold to Sweden 26/04/1907.
Her regisratation do***ents are in the National Archive.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C10133934
These should give you her full British history.

regards
Roger


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Thanks Roger. Can you please tell me if these Returns of Fishing Boats are available on line?
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Douglas,
I am afraid not. The records I have are taken from the series BT145 at the National Archive.
The records contain details such as Name, port number, official number, tonnage, dates of register and dates of deletion from the register for what ever reason. The do not contain details of ownership or builders.
All of the main fishing ports in the UK and Ireland are covered from 1893 until 1938 although the records are not complete for all ports.
Over the years I have photographed details from the following ports Aberdeen, Fleetwood, Hull, Grimsby, North Shields, Milford, Lowestoft, Yarmouth in full and other ports for specific years. 
Thay are a usfull addition to other finding aids. If you want copies let me know.

regards
Roger


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Thanks Roger. I've PM'd you.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Leader 1892

Thanks guys, amazingly rapid! ON99504 is indeed her, sorry I forgot to mention that to start with. Thanks for the quick responses, the info, and the links to more - very much appreciated.

Louis


----------



## jonathanaustin

Clem said:


> Hi everyone, I've started this thread to discuss Lowestoft fishing vessels. I'm in the process of compiling a database (529 vessels and counting) of the above and, would welcome any contributions on this theme. ie. photo's, stories of life on board, histories of the vessels etc.
> 
> Hopefully as this thread develops, it can become a reference point for people with similar interests.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Clem


Hi Clem
I am currently working on a model of the Boston Sea Harrier, registered Lowestoft, for a Customer who was second mate on her when mackerel fishing out of Penzance. There is a plan available entitled " Boston Sea Harrier" but bears little resemblance to the real trawler, as it is wrong in so many ways especially the lines. The designer of the trawler has given me a copy of the true lines and detailed photographs . The Boston trawlers were gloss black hull with PINK antifouling. 

Jon


----------



## Robert Durrant

Hi Jon,
I don't know if this is of any help,but her sister ship was the Suffolk Champion LT333 owned by Small & Co.(Lowestoft)Ltd.


----------



## jonathanaustin

*Boston Sea Harrier*

Hi Robert

I was able to obtain a copy of the plans for Suffolk Champion but only the drawings for the conversion to a support ship. The plans for the other ships were probably in the basement of Tate and Lyle, the sugar company, who bought out the shipping company. The models were given to the Lowestoft Museum the papers were skipped!! The plans that survived were in a drawer in a desk purchased at the time of closure. The designer of the Boston Sea Harrier just happened to keep a copy of his design. The wheel house of Suffolk Champion is larger than that of the Boston sea Harrier.

Jon


----------



## JC144

Can anyone help? I am trying to find information out about Lowestoft fishing trawler LT131953 named 'Our Need'. This was skippered and possibly owned by my grandfather John Leech in the 1940s/50s. I would be grateful for any information or photos about my grandfather or the boat. I believe he had another trawler 'The Grace' named after my Aunt.


----------



## Milestone

I've just found that one of my ancestors (John Grice) was crew to the Vivian in 1881. I've got a few details from links posted on this board, but if anybody knows more then I'll be very happy to hear from you!

Vivian
ON 78273
LT206
Built 1877 Kirkly, Suffolk
Owner pre 1881 to c1893 William Barwood, 18 Church Road, Lowestoft
Managing Owner post c1892 Samuel D English, Walberswick, Suffolk
Disappears from records 1893-1895
23 ton, Dandy Rigged, Herring Fisher
1881 skipper A Hedingham
1881 nine crew (only 2 onboard on census night)


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
I have her as being registered in Lowestoft on 18/2/1891 LT206
Same o/n
Her registration do***ents should give all the information that you require.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C10099031

regards
Roger


----------



## Milestone

Thanks Roger, appreciated... seems it foundered/was scrapped in 1894. 

No idea what happened to John Grice though, he just disappears after 1881. He didn't die at home...


----------



## truckerone

*Lt 741*

can anyone tell me the name of LT741 fishing smack


----------



## Milestone

Well, methinks this ought really be on its own thread  but I did do a quick search on ye olde Google service and found this on the National Archives site...

Lowestoft, Ships Trawler LT 741 HMC (1898-1900) 1300/72/42/192 [1900-1999]

These do***ents are held at Suffolk Record Office, Lowestoft Branch

Former reference: SHI/91

Mounted on cardboard

Contents:
Colour postcard. The wooden dandy trawler, formerly YH 791, near the pier heads

But more info is doubtless available in sources detailed in threads above.

In fact cross referencing the Yarmouth number brings up the Mariners site which gives...
Off No., Name, Number, Yr Built, Where Built, Net tonnage
80317, H.M.C, YH.791, 1879, Yarmouth, 59

But the Great Yarmouth site gives that number to Honey Suckle.

Over to you now!

Cheers, Colin


----------



## Milestone

Ooops, it's all one long glorious thread, so skip that smiley'd remark! Sorry!


----------



## gil mayes

HMC (80317) was registered at Yarmouth (YH791) in 1879 and registry was closed in 1900. HONEYSUCKLE (115548) was registered at Yarmouth 13.05.1903. She moved to Peterhead in 1911.
Gil.


----------



## Carl Wadkin

*Lowestoft drifter?*

Hello LT experts!
I'm trying to find information on LT 414, believe she may have been 'Clematis' and possibly a sail drifter. Any information gratefully received.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
CLEMATIS official number 97916, a Smack of 22 tons entered Lowestoft register 13/7/1891 Transfered to Ramsgate 2/11/1912
She was sunk by the German Submarine UC 21. 35 mile SE of Start Point. Owned at time of loss by J T Wilson of Ramsgate
Her British registry was closed in 1917
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C10236247

regards
Roger


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Some more info from the Ramsgate register:
1912 November 13th registered R 277 Clematis
57.5ft l., 16.4ft b., 7.8ft d.
82.28grt.,21.77nrt.
Ist class, Ketch, fore and aft sails, trawling, 3 men.
Skipper/Owner: Thomas Wilson, 34 St Patricks Road, Ramsgate.
1916 November 28th., captured and sunk by explosives by German Submarine; no casualties reported.
1917 January 11th., Register closed.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Carl Wadkin

*Clematis*

Gentlemen thank you for your rapid response and the information, very much appreciated. Can either of you confirm that she was indeed LT414? Would her Lowestoft registration have been assigned to another vessel after her loss? I'm interested to know as I have recently bought a ships clock from LT414. It's very worn and well used.


----------



## Carl Wadkin

Or I should have said; would her registration have been transferred to another vessel after her registration at Ramsgate?


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Yes she was definately LT 414.
In terms of your question about her number being reallocated: yes............in 1920 LT 414 was the Boy Percy, 1 ton. In 1968 LT 414 was Nucella, 22 tons.
It would also have been the case that there must have been at least one LT414 prior to the Clematis because the numbers were first issued in 1869, 22 years before the number being allocated to her.
I guess you know abot the Crew List Project where you will find boats like the Clematis??
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Douglas Paterson

The link ought to be http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vie...ame=CLEMATIS&page=447&imagesource=CLIP images


----------



## Carl Wadkin

Thank you for the information Douglas, have spent quite a bit of time searching the archive.
I have now serviced the clock and have some more information; it was last serviced on 25th August 1945 and originally supplied by the Grimsby Coal Salt & Tanning Co. Ltd. 
22 is stamped on the case of the clock under the lid, looks to be by the manufacturers.
Scratched crudely on the back is WARREN and underneath BRIDGE. Hopefully you can see on the attached picture 414 is scratched on the face. Case and key are heavily stamped LT 414 though many years of winding and polishing have smoothed this down quite a bit.
The date seems to point to Boy Percy, though I haven't been able to find her on the crew lists or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## gino

*ex N.703 Aline*

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for an ex Belgian vessel : N.703 Aline built at Oostende in wood by Deweert in 1958.
Left Belgium in June 1974 and went to Lowestoft. Maby it became the LT.286 Aline. Does anyone has any information of this vessel ,
Regards, Gino


----------



## E.Martin

gino said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for an ex Belgian vessel : N.703 Aline built at Oostende in wood by Deweert in 1958.
> Left Belgium in June 1974 and went to Lowestoft. Maby it became the LT.286 Aline. Does anyone has any information of this vessel ,
> Regards, Gino


Aline fished from Lowestoft skippered by owner Dave Friday


----------



## Robert Durrant

Hi Gino,
I have posted a photo of Aline LT286 in the fishing vessel gallery.
Bob


----------



## rpagano

*Lowestoft Fishing Vessel "Eta"*

Hi! All
This is my first post, so please bear with me.
My grandfather's fishing boat "Eta" was mined 6th June 1940 and lost. He also served on the "Fenella" in the Orkneys, although in what capacity I don't know. I have reason to believe (a badge passed down through the family) that he served in the RNPS. That's all I know about his fishing/naval career. His name was Percival Augustus Durrant and he lived in Lowestoft most of his life. He died 1946, well before I was born and since my family emigrated DownUnder when I was a kid, it makes it hard to access records. Any help on my grandfather's career or boats would be much appreciated.


----------



## gil mayes

FENELLA was the name given to UNITY (BCK109) by the Admiralty whilst she was requisitioned in WW2. This is her career although under the heading OCEAN UNITY taken from my Fleetwood Steam Trawler database.

OCEAN UNITY (YH293) (drifter/trawler) 
O.N.131873. 96g 37n 86.2 x 18.5 x 9.25 feet
T.3-cyl by Robertson & Orchar Ltd, Dundee
Boiler by Clayton, Son & Co Ltd, Leeds

5.4.1919: Launched by The Ouse Shipbuilding Co Ltd, Hook, Nr Goole (Yd.No.64) (“Admiralty drifter”) for The Admiralty as Icefield (Ad.No.4136). 2.2.1920: Completed as a fishing vessel. 2.9.1920: Transferred to The Fishery Board for Scotland, Edinburgh for disposal. 1920: Sold to A. Watson, Pittenweem & Others. 20.9.1920: Registered at Kirkcaldy as Jessie Watson (KY52). Official No.131873. 1923: Sold to John T. Graham, John T. Graham Jnr, J. B. Graham & W. Birrell, Cellardyke (John T. Graham, Jnr managing owner). Registered at Kirkcaldy as Anster Belle (KY52). 1930: Registered at Kirkcaldy as Campanula (KY52). 1935: Sold to A. Gardner, Anstruther & J. B. Graham, Hartlepool. Registered at Kirkcaldy as Memoria (KY52). 1936: Sold to James Bruce, Buckpool & A. Reid, Portgordan (James Bruce managing owner). Kirkcaldy registry closed. Registered at Buckie as Unity (BCK109). 28.3.1940: Requisitioned for war service on Examining Service. Renamed Fenella (Hire rate £32.0.0d/month). 11.2.1946: Returned to owner. Reverted to Unity (BCK109). 1946: Sold to Bloomfields Ltd, Gt. Yarmouth (Frank Mayo, manager). 1.1948: Buckie registry closed. 19.1.1948: Registered at Yarmouth (YH293). 23.3.1948: Registered at Yarmouth as Ocean Unity (YH293). Seasonal trawling from Fleetwood & Padstow. 14.11.1948: At Yarmouth landed 200 crans of herring. 1955: Sold to Belgium for breaking up. 29.12.1955: Yarmouth registry closed.
Gil.


----------



## rpagano

*Fenella*

Hi! Gil
Thank you for you most prompt and astoundingly informative reply.
I should now be able to find some pics(I hope) under at least one of her many guises.
Rick.


----------



## gkh151

Hi Rick,

The Link below will provide a photo for you.

http://www.gooleships.co.uk/ousesb/icefield.htm

Regards.
Graham


----------



## rpagano

*Fenella*

Thanks Graham, I've been hunting for a pic since Gil's post. 

Pardon my ignorance, I was Army, not Navy :-( ...... but do you have any idea what the "Examining Service" was? So far Mr Google hasn't enlightened me.

Rick


----------



## gkh151

Rick,

It is the term used for naval service as far as I know( I may be corrected). I f you are interested the link below gives the navy of every ship that was in this service.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_requisitioned_trawlers_of_the_Royal_Navy_(WWII)

Graham


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
I don't know if you have this record.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D8508896

regards
Roger


----------



## gil mayes

Ships on 'Examining Service' were employed off ports to stop and board vessels inbound to check papers and manifest. Two more pics of OCEAN UNITY at http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/index.php/2010/06/s-dt-ocean-unity-yh293/
Gil.


----------



## Robert Durrant

Hello Rick,
I am from a Lowestoft fishing family and share the same surname.My great grandfather was Colls Durrant and owned several steam drifter/trawlers,all skippered by his sons one of whome was my grandfather Robert Samual Durrant.I don't recognise your grandfather's name but I will try to do some researching and get back to you.Although Durrant is not an uncommon name in this part of East Anglia it's possible we may be related in some way.
With regards to the Examination vessels,Gil has explained what their role was and I do remember my grandfather telling me he skippered one for a while in the Thames Estuary stationed at Ramsgate.
The Eta LT57 was a 75 foot diesel trawler built by Richards Ironworks Ltd.,Lowestoft in the 1930s.I believe she was one of a 12 ship order and one of the earliest of purpose built diesel vessels in the Lowestoft fleet.
I will get back to you Rick with any further information when I can.Incidently,there is a good photo of her in a book by a local author here,Malcolm White,titled A Century Of Fishing.Let me know if zi can be of any more help.
Kindest regards,
Bob.


----------



## rpagano

*Fenella, Eta and More*

Thank you Gentlemen.
Gil, your explanation makes perfect sense.

Roger, the link to the archives was great, now I just have to decipher it.
The download facility must be relatively new because I searched the archives some years ago to no avail. (Or perhaps I just couldn't see ) Thanks for setting me straight.

Robert, It wouldn't surprise be if we were related in some way. The Durrants seem to have been a fertile and prolific family , and thanks for the information on the ETA, it's the most that I've seen so far. Even just the Reg. No. will probably be of help.

Many thanks all, especially for the promptness of your replies.

Rick. (Applause)


----------



## gkh151

Rick,

The link below will give you details of where the Eta was mined.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?70718

Graham


----------



## MikeDalby

*LT453 "Trevone"*

Hello to forum members
Does anyone know if there are any photographs in existence of smack "Trevone" registered as LT453.
She was stopped and sunk by gunnery by U-boat U-55 on 30th January 1917 30 miles off Padstow, and the skipper James Charles Rodwell and the cook Herbert Herring both of Lowestoft were drowned while clinging to the casing of the diving U-boat.
James Rose, 2nd hand and two other crew members survived.
James Charles Rodwell was married to my grandmother's elder sister Emily Louisa Agus of Carlton Colville.


----------



## gil mayes

Cannot help with photograph Mike, but interesting in that the loss of the TREVONE prompted the Admiralty to send the armed trawler ROSETTA (FD100)(Ad.No.2340) to the area. 

'On Special Service (“In view of enemy submarine activity in Trevose Head area, disguised and sent to fish in that vicinity, the 6pdr gun concealed aft, inside a collapsible boat built for the purpose”). 31.1.1917: Sailed Falmouth for patrol around Lizard Head. 1.2.1917: Having steamed NNE and seen nothing, altered to NE and sighted four smacks and a steam trawler and commenced fishing with them. 2.2.1917: In the early hours trawling some 26 miles NbyW from Trevose Head. At 4.00 am. hailed by steam trawler to cut gear as a submarine was 3/4 mile away having sunk the Lowestoft smack Inverlyon (LT687) and he had crew onboard. Continued with tow for 15 minutes before hauling, with last 20 fathoms trawl came fast. Reversed winch and freed at which time Mate, John Watterson, sighted a submarine surfacing 100 yards on starboard quarter. Downed the boat, manned the gun and commenced firing. First three rounds hit the submarine, the fourth caused an explosion and flames and a further four rounds were fired before the submarine pulled away and disappeared in the dark. 4.2.1917: After continuing search/trawling, left the area and came to Wolf Rock. 7.2.1917: Returned to Falmouth to land.'

Further research showed that U-55 had left the area and there was speculation that the trawl had snagged one of the two (TREVONE, INVERLYON) sunken smacks.
Gil.


----------



## rosiecapps67

Hi BarryJ, 
I'm new to this site and I'm not sure whether your request for information on Lowestoft vessels was answered. With regards to Eagle LT975, this was built for my Great Grandfather Arnall F Capps from Lowestoft. He died in 1910 aged 36 and it seems that the boat was then changed to M64 registered to James Rock in Milford Haven. If you google Arnall F Capps it comes up with the details of the Eagles demise. She was hit by the Cyelse and sunk. I hope this is of help to you. I'm trying to find out what other vessels my family owned over the years.


----------



## gil mayes

Full report of EAGLE loss at http://www.milfordtrawlers.org.uk.
Gil.


----------



## rosiecapps67

Hi Gil. Thanks for that. I found that on the website but I'm not too good at putting links to websites on! Do you know any history of the Briton LT1017 which was also registered to my G Grandad please? I'm not sure what happened to it after he died in 1910. 
Rosie


----------



## Tedthehead11

*Hi all I am new here*

my name is ted and I am from hull my father was a trawlerman after the war befor the war he was a merchant seaman ab but in 43 he ran the blockaid until 45 sure I heard him talking about the gays just trying to find out more don't know if it's still classified or not I was under the impression after 50 years it was made public anyway that's it so if any one can advise please help all I am getting is head ache lol regards ted


----------



## keever

hi my grandfather was a trawlerman in lowestoft he was a noted skipper in 1930 his name was arthur cobb


----------



## andysk

Dave, Michelle ....

She still exists, in remarkably good looking condition in France !

I saw her today on the L'Aulne river, moored upstream of the weir and railway viaduct at Port Launay, near Chateaulin (Douarnanez) in Brittany. 

When I get the opportunity I will upload a pic.

Cheers

Andy

(PS) It does look like someone was living aboard, there was bedding hanging over the rail, a rubber boat tied up to the side, and a bike on the grassy bank by the wheelhouse.




davetodd said:


> Hello Michelle2909
> A fishing vessel with the PRN of LT103 was NORFOLK COUNTY.
> Official number 127618.
> Built at Selby in 1908 and 85/35 tons. with steam engine.
> Length 84.3 ft Beam 18.1ft Depth 8.3ft
> Owner in 1913 was County Fg, Co.Ltd. Waveney Chambers Lowestoft.
> Manager Wilfrid G. Lucas Cliffside Lowestoft.
> Is shown in the 1934 Olsen's Almanac with same owner.
> Regards
> Dave





Michelle2909 said:


> looking for any information on LT103.
> 
> "Ta"


----------



## cueball44

Michelle2909 said:


> looking for any information on LT103.
> 
> "Ta"


There are two photos of the Norfolk County LT 103 in the Gallery.


----------



## andysk

cueball44 said:


> There are two photos of the Norfolk County LT 103 in the Gallery.


There's now a third !

Andy


----------



## wolfaroo

Ahoy!

I just stumbled across this forum whilst searching for info on a former MFV/Trawler bult in the 1950s, possibly in Belgium Her name is "Aline" and I believe she had Lowestoft number LT286. Does anyone know how I can find out details of her construction/history or where I can obtain information from her entries in the LT registry? 

Any pointers or info would be gratefully received.

Many thanks,
Neal


----------



## wolfaroo

gino said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for an ex Belgian vessel : N.703 Aline built at Oostende in wood by Deweert in 1958.
> Left Belgium in June 1974 and went to Lowestoft. Maby it became the LT.286 Aline. Does anyone has any information of this vessel ,
> Regards, Gino


Hi Gino,

It's been a couple of years since you posted so I'm not sure if you're still contactable via this forum - I too am interested in finding out about this vessel, did you manage to find any further info in your search?

Cheers,
Neal


----------



## gino

Good morning Neal, I find out that it was not the ex N.703 but the ex N.722 Aline that went to England. She became the LT.286 Aline. later she was the CN.103 Aline. That's the last info that I have. 

greetz GIno


----------



## E.Martin

*Aline*



gino said:


> Good morning Neal, I find out that it was not the ex N.703 but the ex N.722 Aline that went to England. She became the LT.286 Aline. later she was the CN.103 Aline. That's the last info that I have.
> 
> greetz GIno


Aline, skipper owner Dave Friday. overturned and sank while hauling
some where south of Lowestoft 20 odd years ago,one survivor,he was spotted and picked up by the Hook of Holland Harwich Ferry.
I was recently speaking to the survivor.


----------



## wolfaroo

*Aline*



gino said:


> Good morning Neal, I find out that it was not the ex N.703 but the ex N.722 Aline that went to England. She became the LT.286 Aline. later she was the CN.103 Aline. That's the last info that I have.
> 
> greetz GIno


Good morning Gino,

Thanks for the info. The Aline I'm interested in, which I'm told was formerly LT 286 (although this not 100% certain at this point) and I'm also informed was built in Belgium in the 1950's (again, tbc), was decommissioned as a Trawler/MFV circa 1986 and purchased by a gentleman in Devon, England, who converted her to a sailing gaff ketch.

He eventually sold her in 2008/9 and she was subsequently used as a static live-aboard, also in the South West of England. She has been neglected a little during the last few years and is now in need of much love, but still very much afloat.

I'm very keen to confirm her history, original registered tonnage and, if at all possible, find out about her original build.

Does anyone know if it is possible to access the details contained on the LT ships register and if so, where/how?

Cheers,
Neal


----------



## wolfaroo

E.Martin said:


> Aline, skipper owner Dave Friday. overturned and sank while hauling
> some where south of Lowestoft 20 odd years ago,one survivor,he was spotted and picked up by the Hook of Holland Harwich Ferry.
> I was recently speaking to the survivor.


Hi E.Martin,

Thank you for your reply. I found an old article in the Glasgow Herald (link: https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AIBAJ&sjid=7kgMAAAAIBAJ&pg=7093,2788092&hl=en ) regarding the tragedy you're referring to, which is stated as occurring on 12th Aug 1986, but the capsized boat is named as "Pescador", a 70ft Trawler. The year coincides with the year the Aline I'm interested in was decommissioned as a fishing trawler though, could it be Mr David Friday sold Aline and purchased Pescador just prior, or perhaps owned more than one trawler? I feel sure there is some link here.

Many thanks,
Neal


----------



## Douglas Paterson

The Aline appears to have come to Shields before going to Lowestoft. See the SN register entry:
http://www.fishingboatheritage.com/...-sn-north-sheilds/9499-sn-103-aline-1974-1977
Douglas


----------



## wolfaroo

*Aline update*



Douglas Paterson said:


> The Aline appears to have come to Shields before going to Lowestoft. See the SN register entry:
> http://www.fishingboatheritage.com/...-sn-north-sheilds/9499-sn-103-aline-1974-1977
> Douglas


Thank you for the useful link Douglas, it helped me find some more photos of Aline (3 of which I've just uploaded to the Fishing vessels gallery) and included useful reg info. My research thus far:


Aline was built oak on oak carvel construction, doubled frames, possibly Norwegian design, built in Belgium, either 1958 in Zeebrugge or 1956 in Oostende (tbc). It appears she was first UK registered as SN103 in 1974 and then as LT286, likely in October 1977. Her tonnage was registered at the time as 24.95 grt but I've been told this might not be accurate as it seems low given her heavy construction. Her length was registered as 68ft LOA and draught given as 5.5ft. 

Her last registered (fishing) skipper/owner, Mr David Friday, was tragically lost at sea in April 1986. At some point during that same year, Aline was decommissioned as a fishing vessel and purchased by a gentleman in Devon, who had her lifted onto Exeter town quay (exact date tbc) where he spent several years converting her to a sailing gaff ketch, lopping her canoe stern off in the process. After the conversion/relaunch Aline sailed from a swinging mooring in the Exe estuary, Devon, before being sold circa 2008.

Aline was then used as a liveaboard from 2008, also in the South West of England, but was neglected a little during that period and was finally abandoned ~2013 and has sadly deteriorated somewhat since then. Thanks to her heavy oak construction though, she is still very much afloat in a Devon harbour...

If anyone has any further info, especially if you know exactly where/when she was built/have details regarding her original design, or is able to confirm any of the above or has any possible alternative narratives (some aspects are still tbc), I'd be very grateful for any further info.

Many thanks,
Neal


----------



## Douglas Paterson

I have found this too:
http://www.vliz.be/cijfers_beleid/zeevisserij/ship.php?id=2002
She appears to have been built in 1958 by A Hillebrandt...................where did he have yards?
The 24.95 tons in the Shields register would have meant that she did not need a skippers ticket. Later references in Olsens as LT 286 have her as 38 tons.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## frederickajutsum

*Gleaner of the Sea Skipper hurren*

I am helping a friend whos great grandfather was Skipper Robert Hurren on the 'Gleaner of the Sea''. She knows very little about the family other than they were Lowestoft fisherman . I see he was the skipper of the boat 'Gleaner of the Sea' i would love to help her in anyway possible . it was only this week they realised he was decorated in the First World war . Thanks Fred.


----------



## wightspirit

Fred

Looks like his record of service is at the National Archives under reference BT377/7/125132, which can be downloaded for a small fee. Go to here: http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D8585898

Dave W


----------



## Ron Dean

An article on Lowestoft trawlers in today's Eastern Daily Press with photographs of LT64 & LT247 may be of interest to some posters.

Ron.


----------



## Mjb2608

Hi can anyone help. I am trying to find out the colour of a Lowestoft trawler LT155 Filby Queen. My father was a crew member and I am having a tattoo done but all I can find are black and white pictures. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Robert Durrant

She had a black hull,her main deck casing,funnel and two masts were a creamy/yellow colour.A white wheelhouse and white casing abaft of wheelhouse.On her funnel was a black painted G,which represented the Guthe family who owned Talisman Trawlers Ltd.,the registered owners of Filby Queen.Her trawl gallows would have been maroon colour or similar.I will post a coloured photo in gallery showing a similar vessel in Talisman fleet,LT53 Wroxham Queen,but she will have a white whaleback forward whereas Filby Queen was not fitted with this.


----------



## Mjb2608

Thanks so much.


----------



## Mjb2608

Thanks so much.


----------



## liam.higgs

*SS Tryphena*

Hi 

My great grandfather owned a part share in the SS Tryphena and I was wondering if anyone might have any information or even a picture of her?


----------



## Douglas Paterson

liam.higgs said:


> Hi
> 
> My great grandfather owned a part share in the SS Tryphena and I was wondering if anyone might have any information or even a picture of her?


http://www.fishingboatheritage.com/...7485:lt-668-tryphena-1913&catid=113&Itemid=59


----------



## rolandsterry

*Sterry Lowestoft*

Any information on the following please?
Black Diamond LT79
Greenwood Tree LT355
Undine LT207
Elsie LT354
Rising Sun LT194
Benbow LT353
Nell Morgan LT440 - YH1048
Our Boys LT75


----------



## Douglas Paterson

You'll probably get them on this site:
http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsalpha.php
I've tried a couple and they came up. There may be other researchers on here who can add further info. For further info there may be more on the British Library Newspaper Archive. Your local library may be able to give you free access.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## rolandsterry

Thank You Douglas.


----------



## Robbens

*Robbens/Ratcliff Lowestoft*



jmpjack said:


> Hello all, this is my first post on this site, which I have just found and very interesting it is too
> 
> I wonder if anyone out there is able to help with either some photos or further information I have got about my Grandfather George Ratcliff and his brother Walter Ratcliff. Originally they were from Ramsgate where they owned fishing vessels, but moved to Lowestoft lock stock and barrel around 1880. I am not sure why they should move to Lowestoft at that time, so if anyone can provide a reason I would be very grateful. I have had help in finding names of some of the vessels they sailed, and therefore if anyone could assist further it would be great.
> 
> Thank you anyone who is able to help
> Jackie


Hi,
hello everyone, I have just joined. 
I am not Jackie, I will explain why I have quoted Jackie soon. Whilst researching my family tree on my fathers side, I discovered that my great uncle, William Robbens and later his son Bertie, were owners of fishing smacks/trawlers in Lowestoft.
my main reason to join is to ask all you amazingly knowledgeable people if you have info on them.

my reason for quoting 'Jackie's' post from a long time ago, is that I discovered that Bertie and his brother Percy Robbens, (Williams son's), both married Walter Ratcliff's daughters, Ethel and Eliza!

In 1911 my g.uncle William and Walter Ratcliff were both living in Clapham Road, Lowestoft.

The Robbens vessels that I have so far are:
LT305 NARCISSUS
LT427 LOLIST
LT1165 LABRADOR
LT1118 IMPREGNABLE
LT73 SWEET HOME
LT454 YOUNG BERT
LT455 YOUNG PERCY
LT573 MAY
LT688 FEAR NOT
LT704 RED ROSE
LT1164 ADELAIDE
LT715 REFUGE
Do not know the numbers of the following:
ALBANY
ROCK OF AGES
ARTHUR WILLIAM
unsure of this one because it states owner as 'C, Robbens':
QUEEN

Sorry this is so long, I would really appreciate anything you can give me.

many thanks,
Celia Robbens (KENT)


----------



## rolandsterry

*Ramsgate boats in Lowestoft*

Hello Jackie,

I came across an article in the Ipswich Journal (4th December 1880) about "Fishing Accommodation at Lowestoft Harbour" which reported on a meeting of principal boat and smack owners who were calling for more accommodation in Lowestoft as the fishing industry was rapidly growing. It reported that "there were 186 Ramsgate boats trawling out of Lowestoft." So, it would appear your ancestors were not the only ones in Lowestoft from Ramsgate.


----------



## jmpjack

Hi Celia,

I have just been notified about your post which is very interesting and I guess we must be very remotely related. I hope you find some details about your relatives vessels. To date I havent found a picture of one of mine but I live in hope

Thanks as well Rolandsterry for the information about the Ipswich Journal, that could explain a lot. I guess they were following the herring!

Jackie


----------



## Robbens

rolandsterry said:


> Hello Jackie,
> 
> I came across an article in the Ipswich Journal (4th December 1880) about "Fishing Accommodation at Lowestoft Harbour" which reported on a meeting of principal boat and smack owners who were calling for more accommodation in Lowestoft as the fishing industry was rapidly growing. It reported that "there were 186 Ramsgate boats trawling out of Lowestoft." So, it would appear your ancestors were not the only ones in Lowestoft from Ramsgate.


hi, I know your reply is to Jackie, but I must thank you too as it answers my same question about how/why the 'Ratcliff's' moved to Lowestoft.

celia


----------



## Robbens

jmpjack said:


> Hi Celia,
> 
> I have just been notified about your post which is very interesting and I guess we must be very remotely related. I hope you find some details about your relatives vessels. To date I havent found a picture of one of mine but I live in hope
> 
> Thanks as well Rolandsterry for the information about the Ipswich Journal, that could explain a lot. I guess they were following the herring!
> 
> Jackie


hello Jackie,
yes defo related albeit very watered down. I have the research that shows details.

do you mean you don't have any pics of 'Ratcliff' vessel's?

I've been lucky, I have a few and discovered an oil painting and two ship builders model's that have been sold at auction. Was it common to have model's made?

Celia


----------



## rolandsterry

Hello Celia,

You may be interested in this picture of Lowestoft fishing vessels in Penzance that includes LT427:
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~treevecwll/yp1.htm

Roland


----------



## Robbens

Thank you Roland,
Spotted it ... right in the middle. It's amazing how they all so huddled up. 
The Hearts of Oak was a pub that my g.grandfather James's wife worked at. James being Williams brother.

greatly appreciated,

celia.


----------



## rolandsterry

Hello Celia,

I'm not sure if this has any relevance to you as the name in the following newspaper article is given as Robbins with an "i".

COLLISION IN THE CHANNEL On Saturday afternoon a telegram was received from Plymouth to the effect that a somewhat serious collision had occurred between the J and C (Jones and Crews owners) and Our Boys (Sterry and Robbins owners) in the Channel. No lives had been lost, but considerable damage had been done to both vessels. (The Ipswich Journal 16 April 1888)

The Sterry here is J.S.Sterry, my great grandfather.


----------



## Robbens

It may well be my 'Robbens'. This name was often misspelt. is 'Sterry' from Lowestoft as well?

May I ask how I go about viewing old newspapers etc?

Just found that LT256 ARTHUR WILLIAM, owned by Bertie J.W. Robbens was stopped and scuttled by a UB17 in 1916 as was LT454 YOUNG BERT 1917 and LT455 YOUNG PERCY 1915.

This is a whole new world for me. Very interesting.

Celia


----------



## rolandsterry

Hello Celia,

The boat "Our Boys" (LT75) met with a similar fate on 13th November 1916 when it was stopped by a U boat and sunk by gunfire. However, it was not in the ownership of our relatives at this time.

You can search old newspapers on the website, findmypast.co.uk. Currently, I am finding out about the Newlyn riots of 1896 caused by the Cornish fishermen, who rested on the Sabbath, objecting to the East Coast fishermen working on Sundays and securing higher prices for their catches in the markets on Mondays. I expect boats belonging to our family members may have been involved.

John Stewart Sterry, my great grandfather, lived all his life in Lowestoft. He was a boat owner and coal merchant. Some of his boats were used for fishing and the collier boats were used to transport coal from ports in the north east to Lowestoft. His and my great grandmother's families were all involved in fishing from Lowestoft.

Have you ever visited Lowestoft?

Regards,

Roland


----------



## Robbens

Hi Roland,
Interesting. Yes, I'm currently with Find my Past, but due to expire. I am trying with the newspapers but not great with knowing what to put in to search. I have found a few 'bits' about my family but not much. I was hoping there may be other ways to search old reports. 

I went to Lowestoft once when my children were young but before I knew about where my family had come from. I'm hoping to be able to go this year and spend some time at records office and maritime museum. We'll see.

Celia


----------



## rolandsterry

Hello Celia,
I visited Lowestoft for a day about 20 years ago (before internet) and spent a very interesting few hours in the reference library/record office where the staff were really helpful. I managed to access parish records and trace ancestors back through several generations. They have a useful card index of boats registered in Lowestoft.
I also went to Lowestoft for a day about 3 years ago and visited the maritime museum which was interesting but I failed to find any specific information about my ancestors. I also looked at the model of the Beach Village in the Heritage Centre. This is where many of the families connected to fishing used to live but is now completely demolished. The Heritage Centre has limited opening hours which are worth checking before any planned visit.
Let me know how you get on.

Best wishes,

Roland


----------



## Robbens

Thank you for advice. I didn't know about the Beach Villiage? It would be good to be able to get a list of all of Robbens vessels if poss.

Don't have any idea when I can go. Have to earn some pennies first! lol.

using an old map and going by census, I can see the roads where many of them lived.

I came across a web page, A.J. Turner's experience of the bombardment. This being of Lowestoft, of course. 
you may know that A.J. Turner was another fish merchant and fishing vessel owner and this site has really good information on what it was like, photo's and bit's n bob's. 

on this site I found 'Flood's list of Fishing Vessels' registered at Lowestoft, 14th Aug 1912. I found several 'Robbens' boats and even his telephone no.!

So happy somebody took the time to show all this on a web site!

celia

p.s. I have just had a quick browse through and spotted phone list for Sterry, J.S., & Co., Ltd., at four different locations. Didn't they have short phone nos., in those days!


----------



## PeteCarter

*Info sought LT31 LT180*

Hi - I'm trying to find out information on two trawlers featured in an early 50's photo : LT31 Acorn, and LT180 Playmates. Apart from their history, I'd very much like to know their livery and funnel colours (I believe they were in the same ownership), as I'm digitally colouring the photo and would like to get it right!
If I've pressed the right buttons, the image so far should be attached.
Any help/advice gratefully received.


----------



## Derek Smith 4942

*MV Gypsy Queen - lost 1953*

Does anybody know anything about the loss of the MV Gypsy Queen in he German Bight during 1953.

The skipper, Gordon Smith was my uncle. He was taking the vessel for 3 trips while the regular skipper was ill. On the second voyage the vessel was lost. To the best of my knowledge, only the numbered plank from its lifeboat ever being found as evidence of its fate.

Following his loss, my father lost contact with this part of his family. A few years ago his grand-daughter (I think) was making enquiries on this site, but I never got to make a direct contact with her. Any info on the ship or on my second cousin (or is it first cousin, once removed?) would be gresatly appreciated.


----------



## Jonathanjahann

Evening, my great grandad was lost at sea on the playmates fishing vessel, LT182 out of Lowestoft. The ship was sunk in storms in 1955, does anyone have any info or pictures of the ship or crew? His name was Samuel collyer? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## alfieW

*WW1 drifter Girl Bessie.*

Good day all.

Would there be any way of finding out who was Skipper of drifter LT435 GIRL BESSIE when she was active in WW1? She was lost on 6th July 1916 when caught by a submarine near the Tyne and all crew were saved.

I have exhausted just about every method of finding crew names and was wondering if there was some way that I could find out.

A big ask but any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Stan53

*Lowestoft Skippers*

Clem

I am in the early stages of researching my family's fishing heritage and they have strong links with Lowestoft, Milford, Grimsby and Fleetwood.

Any help with the following would be useful to me :

Alexander Thompson Fisherman Lowestoft and Great Grandfather 
Kenneth Alexander Thompson Skipper Lizzie Melling
George Henry Thompson Died in WW2 Loch Doon
Chester William Percival Thompson Died WW2 Willing Boys
Harry "Wompo" Thompson Milford Knight
Ronald Thompson ?

We have some details, photographs and paintings but sketchy and would appreciate any help at all

Many thanks 

Ken Thompson


----------



## westernwombat

*WH Podd Ltd*

Hello from Australia
I was in Lowestoft last year, and chatted to the attendant on the Mincarlo. My wife's family was Podd, the first coming to Western Australia in the late 1890s. The WH Podd family are first cousins. 

I would like to know a bit more about the WH Podd Ltd company, which I assume (from when Mincarlo was sold in 1973, more than 35 years after Walter Humphrey Podd died) continued in business through the 1970s. 

Any links I can check?


----------



## westernwombat

I have just located Raymond's post in this forum, this topic - from 2006!
The link to the site will possibly tell me everything about WH Podd family shipping and company that I want to know.


----------



## CLIP

Hi
The crew lists for the Girl Bessie, Official Number 119383, are held at the Maritime History Archive in St John's, Canada - see https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=119383.
There is a link on their page which describes how to get images of the do***ents - not cheap, but they are helpful.
You can see more details about the Girl Bessie on the CLIP site at:http://crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsnum/119383 with links to the Mercantile Navy List for more details.
Good luck with the search.
Pete Owens, CLIP


----------



## imar

I am looking for picture of LT 346 Boy Russel of Lowestoft. The trawle has number ON 119354. In 1911 it was sold to Sweden and the year after to Cape Town South Africa. I have only seen one photo of very poor quality in Sweden. Anybody here who has seen photo?


----------



## Roger Griffiths

The only image I have seen of BOY RUSSELL is this painting.
https://artuk.org/discover/artworks/sincerity-lt952-and-boy-russell-lt346-10916.
Try an e-mail to Lowestoft Library. They are the custodians of the photographic collection of the Port of Lowestoft Historical Society.
If any one has a good photograph it will be there.
https://www.suffolklibraries.co.uk/libraries/lowestoft-library/

regards
Roger


----------



## imar

Thank you Roger. I will try the Library.


----------



## ArthurS

*Hi St. Margaret's Church, Lowestoft Memorial*

We have a Fishermen's Memorial on our north wall which contains 260 names including 140 vessels. Whilst we can find most info that we require for our family history/fishing vessels research from old Lowestoft Journals we are having trouble finding info on pre 1900 listings. 
Zenith - 1882, Red Rose - 1883, Home Bay -1890, Sea Flower - 1888, Prima Donna - 1884, Rose of Sharon - 1883, Forget-me-not - 1885, Black Diamond - 1891, George & Elizabeth - 1864, iam -1891, Donum Patris - 1886, Charles Henry - 1895, Maud - 1882, Henry Wesley - 1888, Skimmer of the Sea - 1881, Fisherman - 1894, May - 1893, Shepherd - 1887, North Star - 1861, Susan &Ann - 1874, Desire - 1892, Sydenham - 1867, Superb - 1882, and Violet - 1896.
If anybody can supply info I would be very grateful. Thank you


----------



## CLIP

*Lowestoft ships*

Good afternoon
You can look up details of the vessels on our site, here: https://crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsalpha. This shows all the vessels from any port which were large enough to have an official number - in general 15 tons or so.
As you probably know, the shipping registers and fishing registers are held at Suffolk Record Office in Lowestoft - there are details of their holdings on our site, here: https://crewlist.org.uk/registers/registerslist?Organisationid=469&Portid=131, and this is a link to their site:http://www.suffolkarchives.co.uk/collections/getrecord/GB175_25
It looks as though the fishing registers only date from 1900 or so, but the main registers of shipping for earlier years will have records of some of the ships - again only those larger than 15 tons.
The record office does also have the crew lists and agreements for some of the ships, but we have not been able to find anything detailed about what they hold. Those are highly interesting do***ents especially from a family history point of view, and apparently there is a card index of individual names. If anyone has more information on what is there, please let us know.
Best wishes
Pete Owens, CLIP


----------



## ArthurS

*Thank you Clip.*

I have been through the crew lists etc held at the Lowestoft Library. Also been through all the main family history web sites. I have found a limited amount of data required on the Deaths at Sea as on FindMyPast. Our Heritage centre has all the Lowestoft Journals from 1890. Just found out that the Journal started earlier at around 1870 so I may find some on the microfisks that they have. I posted my request in the hope that a member may have more details from their own family research or have been able to find pre 1900 info elsewhere.


----------



## ArthurS

Hi.- St. Margaret's Church Lowestoft Fishermen's Memorial 1860 to 1923. I have just completed an index for this and this can be seen on web site; stmargaretslowestoft.co.uk/history
Any corrections/amendments/family history details and ships reg. no's would be appreciated to assist me in my task of compiling a full detailed information report.
Note; Ships reg. No's are those as used at the time of the reported death. Some Lowestoft Fishermen would have been crew members of vessels sailing from other ports. eg; James Alp on the Energy which was operating out of Newlyn, Cornwall.
Thank you for any assistance that you can give me with this task.


----------



## ArthurS

*StMargaretsLowestoft Web Site*

Additional search info.
When you open the front page click on Church and Center to view Memorial listing. Thank You


----------



## ArthurS

*Lowestoft Deaths at sea*

Has anybody any information on the "Skimmer of the Sea" No. 14747 that sailed from Lowestoft with Henry Boon as Master but failed to return with reported drowning of all 7 crew on 14th October 1881.
Thank You
Note some reports give the vessels number as 14749.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
According to her last onshore Crew Agreement. Her Master was William Cook. It seems Henry Boon was Mate.
https://www.mun.ca/mha/1881/onview.php?Record_ID=21647&pagev=1
Makes interesting reading.

regards
Roger


----------



## CLIP

Hello Arthur
The official number for the Skimmer of the Sea was 14747 - see: https://crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsnum/14747 - you can see images of MNL which give details about her by following links on our page.
Her crew list are at the Maritime History Archive in Newfoundland and, for 1881, most of the do***ents MHA hold are available online, see: https://www.mun.ca/mha/1881/onview.php?Record_ID=21644&pagev=1 so you can see details of the crew.
There are *many* reports about her in newspapers, such as the Norwich Mercury and Lowestoft Journal, available via FindMyPast. Evidently she was just one of many ships which were lost in the gale of 14 October 1881. 21 children of the crew lost their father.
Pete and Jan Owens, CLIP


----------



## ArthurS

*Brilliant*

Thank You Pete and Jan CLIP
Yes we are looking through the early Lowestoft Journals for stories on the vessels crewed by the fishermen recorded on our Memorial. We have a few that are pre Journal publication. I wonder if you have similar details for them?
1867 17th August - Sydenham
1864 November - George and Elizabeth
1861 North Star
The 1st Named fisherman on our list is one Samuel Mewse with the date May 1860. Sorry I do not know the name of the vessel.
Thanks again
Arthur


----------



## ArthurS

*Sydenham*

Found further information on above.
The Sydenham Official Number was 35500
On the 17th August 1867 this vessel was reported as "Lost at Sea"
The fisherman on our memorial was a John Peck aged 22 who being reported as having drowned along with at least 22 others.
Any report on this incident would be much appreciated
Thank You


----------



## CLIP

*Sydenham, ON 35500*

Good morning
The crew list/agreement for the ship _*may*_ give you some details of the incident which resulted in the death, similar to that for the Skimmer of the Sea. Apart from some of 1881 and 1915, there are no crew list images online - you need to track down where the do***ents are held and then order (and pay for) a copy from the archive.
You can search for details of any British registered ship by name on our site at: https://crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsalpha
In the case of the *Sydenham*, there are several of that name - see:https://crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsalpha?shipsearch=SYDENHAM&SearchType=Exact&submit=search
If you know that her ON was 35500, then click on the CLIP button under crew lists against that ON. This will show you where the crew lists for the ship are held, see: https://crewlist.org.uk/data/archivecrewlists/35500
You'll see that the lists for 1867 are held at The National Archives (TNA) in BT 99/367. Clicking on that link will take you to the TNA catalogue for BT 99/367, here:https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/results/r?name=Search&_cr1=BT%2099/367&_aq=35500.
If you click on the title for BT 99/367, it will take you to the next page: https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C2477707 and on that page is a link which takes you to the order a copy page. You tell them what you want, they tell you how much it costs, you pay and get scanned images by email. The cost is £10 plus, depending on the number of pages scanned.
You can use this system to track down the crew lists for any British registered ship. I'll put some details about the North Star in a separate post.
Pete and Jan Owens, CLIP


----------



## CLIP

*North Star*

Good morning again
As prevously, the crew lists for a vessel may provide some detail of incidents, including deaths, but you need to track down the do***ents and order copies from the archive holding them.
There were several vessels named North Star, see:https://crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsalpha?shipsearch=North+star&SearchType=Exact&submit=search
The most likely one is the first one with ON 6650. This is where her crew lists are held: https://crewlist.org.uk/data/archivecrewlists/6650.
Crew lists for 1861 are held at either The National Archives (TNA) or the Maritime History Museum (NMM), so if there are none at TNA they must be at NMM if they are anywhere (though NMM still do not have a catalogue of the crew lists they hold, after having them for fifty years).
Ordering copies of crew lists from NMM is complicated - you have to register with Aeon, and the system is clunky - but it does work. Start from here: https://www.rmg.co.uk/national-mari...w-lists-agreements-official-logs-request-form
I hope that is some help.
Pete and Jan Owens, CLIP


----------



## ArthurS

*Thanks again Pete and Jan*

I will look into your recommendations
Thank Arthur


----------



## KCL

Is there a list anywhere of deep-sea trawlers from Lowestoft in the 1960s? Thanks.


----------



## davidscrivener11

Stan53 said:


> *Lowestoft Skippers* Clem I am in the early stages of researching my family's fishing heritage and they have strong links with Lowestoft, Milford, Grimsby and Fleetwood. Any help with the following would be useful to me : Alexander Thompson Fisherman Lowestoft and Great Grandfather Kenneth Alexander Thompson Skipper Lizzie Melling George Henry Thompson Died in WW2 Loch Doon Chester William Percival Thompson Died WW2 Willing Boys Harry "Wompo" Thompson Milford Knight Ronald Thompson ? We have some details, photographs and paintings but sketchy and would appreciate any help at all Many thanks Ken Thompson


 Ken, they are all my nan’s brothers


----------

